#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-24
<darkxst> jbicha, I can't reproduce that bug on 3.5.92.1, but I did find another bug ;)
<jbicha> I thought I still hit the bug when I tried a couple days ago
<jbicha> uninstall actually worked; it just gave an error
<darkxst> did you get the dm chooser question?
<jbicha> if you only have 0 or 1 dm installed, there's no need for it to show the question
<darkxst> yeh and then is subsequently fails because of this
<darkxst> db_unregister shared/default-x-display-manager || true
<darkxst> which should just be
<darkxst> db_unregister shared/default-x-display-manager
<darkxst> (in gdm.prerm)
<jbicha> could you explain why that's wrong? I get confused with boolean logic
<jbicha> because if it's wrong, you need to report it to GNOME
<jbicha> oops, to Debian
<darkxst> well I not entirely sure, the '|| true' is actually supposed to make it always have a return value of 1
<darkxst> however for some reason, its also stopping the question from being unregistered
<darkxst>  well I not entirely sure, the '|| true' is actually supposed to make it always have a return value of 1
<darkxst>  however for some reason, its also stopping the question from being unregistered
<everaldo> morning!
<aditya_> hello..
<aditya_> i m an indian... so for me its evning.!! :-P
<aditya_> Can u help me plzz...
<smartboyhw> hi
<everaldo> hehe
<aditya_> nd...my problem is very silly actually...cn ayone help me???
<jbicha> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aditya_> i have gnome shell nd evn in ubuntu i had the same problem dat ma facebook page in both firefox nd chromium doesnt uploads... i mean i takes a lot of time nd have to refresh it a hundred times... whil other sites like youtube nd google nd ol opens in a blink at the same time in a tab...bt y ders a problem only wid fb... i cant understand
<aditya_> plzz help me out..!!
<jbicha> it's harder to read when you don't spell out words completely...
 * smartboyhw can't understand the language sorry
<aditya_> i am sorry... let me rewrite it..
<jbicha> but no, we don't really troubleshoot Facebook or Firefox or Chromium or Unity here
<aditya_> i am a newbie... so can u tell me in which channel i should ask
<everaldo> jbicha, hey, I have patches for ubuntu-gnome-default-settings and ubuntu-gnome-meta. Do I need to propose branch for merging directly on lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings or somewhere else?
<jbicha> you could try #ubuntu but it could just be a problem with your web connection or maybe with Facebook's servers
<jbicha> everaldo: I've been swamped with finishing up ubuntu-docs for the freeze tomorrow so I haven't had a chance to look
<jbicha> but sure, you could propose a merge there, I intend to take a look Tuesday night
<everaldo> jbicha, nice, is lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings the right place?
<jbicha> yes
<everaldo> now I am thinking about work on syslinux
<everaldo> jbicha, is there a list of "things to be done"?
<jbicha> the ReleaseNotes is the only list I've got
<jbicha> that and fixing bugs :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<jbicha> everaldo: the metapackage works differently
<jbicha> first we need to update https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.quantal
<jbicha> then we run ./update in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/ubuntu-gnome-meta
<everaldo> jbicha, do I need to do it or you?
<everaldo> let me check how package works
<everaldo> ah, I see
<everaldo> jbicha, can't propose merge for ubuntu-gnome.quantal, the option don't appears in Launchpad, maybe because I used +junk in my branch
<everaldo> jbicha, is there another way to propose a merge?
<darkxst> jbicha, did you find out about login.defs?
<jbicha> no I forgot to ask until late in the day, I'll do that tomorrow though
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> btw should I file a debian bug for the gdm packaging issues?
<darkxst> although I believe neither issue would exist in debian currently
<jbicha> why wouldn't it exist there?
<darkxst> they have older packages
<jbicha> it's not a gdm 3.6 bug, is it?
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> first one could be a debconf bug i suppose (dm chooser)
<darkxst> second one is due to lightdm (atleast as packaged on ubuntu), no longer has a daemon_name key
<darkxst> debian lightdm package does have daemon_name, but its still at 1.2
<jbicha> is that a lightdm bug too? like I said yesterday, you understand the problem better than I do
<darkxst> lightdm has a slightly modified prerm script
<darkxst> #1 they have remove the '|| true'
<darkxst> #2 obviously won't exist for lightdm, however in postint, they use `which lightdm`, rather than getting the key from debconf
<darkxst> are there debian packages for gdm 3.5 somewhere?
<Wilson2B> Running 12.04 , and somehow the refresh graphics got mucked with.. not sure if it's a video driver or what. the background disappears until I move a window around. even menu items dont show up.. have to move cursor over them a few times to see under neath.
<darkxst> jbicha, the dm chooser bug does happen also with debian debconf package, but I still don't know if that is a bug or just a change in debconf
<jbicha> you can go ahead and report it, you could also ask in #debian-gnome on OFTC but earlier in the day is better for that
<darkxst> lol, that is when I sleep!
<jbicha> Debian hasn't really started packaging GNOME 3.6 yet; it wouldn't make it into Wheezy anyway so it's a pretty low priority for now
<darkxst> I could just patch the debian package?
<darkxst> err ubuntu
<jbicha> well I'd like a second opinion, which we could get if anyone responds to the bug report
<darkxst> it would basically be just copying a block of script across from lightdm
<darkxst> (which it seems is what KDM has done also)
<darkxst> for the daemon_name issue
<jbicha> or just file a Ubuntu bug and patch & maybe I'll have robert_ancell look at it
<darkxst> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-25
<jbicha> darkxst: ping
<darkxst> jbicha, pong
<jbicha> I pinged you before I saw you were already hanging out in #ubuntu-installer
<jbicha> darkxst: if you want to try to patch our build script for the casper stuff you can
<jbicha> it was a headache the last time we were doing that
<darkxst> my last patch worked fine, it was just upstream boot bug.......
<darkxst> jbicha, https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/casper/fix-gdm-autologin-lp1046630-fix3
<Wilson2B> Unity screwed my 12.04  . Causing refresh problems with desktop.. blanks out. Running unity from terminal shows errors.I went into software center and removed/reinstalled Unity and Compiz. No noticeable problems in 2D mode
<smartboyhw> Wilson2B, wrong place:P
<smartboyhw> Wilson2B, better to go to #ubuntu-unity or #ubuntu
<smartboyhw> !unity
<ubot5> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<darkxst> jbicha, what do you think about disabling auto-login?
<darkxst> (I will make the password entry vanish :) )
<jbicha> how will you make the password entry vanish?
<darkxst> patch the greeter
<darkxst> so it would be something like 1. "try Ubuntu" 2. gdm "live user" 3. Select Session (optional) and click Login
<darkxst> jbicha, https://www.dropbox.com/s/dpifung3qf9eq9g/gdm2.png
<jbicha> oh
<jbicha> darkxst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227635/
<darkxst> hmm well somebody has patch lightdm
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, well let's wait until after Beta 2 is done
<jbicha> back to your other question, I'm not sure that we need to disable autologin in the live session
<jbicha> I think it would be ok to autologin to GNOME Shell & allow people to log out and choose GNOME Classic instead
<jbicha> I'm ok with those wanting GNOME Classic to do a little more work
<darkxst> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-26
<darkxst> jbicha, anyway here is an updated build script https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/+junk/iso-build-script
<darkxst> it applys the latest casper changes (re-enable log out, patch login.defs)
<darkxst> and hides the password prompt
<jbicha> ok, I'll look at it a bit later, thanks again!
<darkxst> once you don't need to local patches anymore just remove the files from 'casper-scripts'
<jbicha> darkxst: I changed my mind again, I'm going to go ahead and push your gdm change
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> did you get the other fix as well?
<jbicha> the one included in gdm 3.6?
<darkxst> yeh
<jbicha> yes, I'll do both at once, it's up to the release team whether they'll accept it before thursday though
<darkxst> ok, cool
<jbicha> oops, gnome-shell is temporarily uninstallable until it gets rebuilt against the latest mutter
<jbicha> .0 GNOME releases are annoying, for that reason
<darkxst> damn!
<darkxst> anyway my gdm fix probably needs to go into precise also at some point
<smartboyhw> Hi jbicha
<jbicha> smartboyhw: hi
<jbicha>  um, so I broke gdm in the last upload
 * smartboyhw should now go and cancel the email of self-nominating to be QA Lead
<jbicha> I was bad and didn't test that it worked before pushing it
<jbicha> man, and it's already Wednesday :(
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> jbicha: just fix it don't worry
<jbicha> we have to fix it today or revert or we'll miss the deadline
<smartboyhw> :)
<everaldo> jbicha, hey
<everaldo> jbicha, did you notice any problem with GDM after dist-upgrade ?
<smartboyhw> everaldo, yes jbicha declared he messed it up
<jbicha> oh, maybe we need gnome-session
<jbicha> I opened bug 1056936 to track the issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1056936 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM 3.6.0 won't start" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056936
 * jbicha builds gnome-session and see it that fixes it
<everaldo> :)
<everaldo> I just start my system using startx
<jbicha> I don't think the Release Team will want gnome-session updated before Beta 2 though
<everaldo> long time since I used it
<everaldo> smartboyhw, jbicha, any ppa with this fixes?
 * smartboyhw doesn't know
<jbicha> we could cheat and include the newer gnome-session anyway in our remix
<jbicha> reverting sounds messy
<everaldo> how hard is to include a custom package on iso?
<jbicha> ok, the new gnome-session works, rebooting just to double check
<jbicha> yeah, works after reboot too
<jbicha> because we have our own build script, we could include the newer gnome-session in our image
<jbicha> but it doesn't change that people that install the new gdm today and reboot will have broken systems until later tomorrow
<jbicha> so I'm going to talk to the release guys about what we can do
<everaldo> oh, my internet is really bad today
<everaldo> jbicha, where I can found the sources for new gnome-session?
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=gnome-session
<jbicha> but I actually used https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-session/ubuntu instead
<everaldo> jbicha, nice, thanks
<everaldo> will compile and install it here
<everaldo> also will genera an new iso just to test and report any bugs
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-27
<jbicha> darkxst: I merged your build script changes
<jbicha> but it's disabling logout in indicator-session; we don't want to do that
<darkxst> jbicha, let me check, maybe  I put the wrong 15autologin in there
<darkxst> once I unbreak my system, due to your gdm mess up!
<jbicha> sorry about that :(
<darkxst> hmm seems ok
<darkxst> can you check work-amd64/edit/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin
<darkxst> the sed command should be commented out?
<jbicha> here's what I did, but I didn't test it yet http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/iso-build-script/revision/18
<darkxst> that sed you added will apply to installed system also, is that what you want?
<darkxst> if logout is still disabled, then files didn't copy for some reason
<darkxst> I have mostly been testing with update-initramfs, however I did do a full rebuild this morning and it worked fine
<jbicha> I think that sed line should be in a casper script
<jbicha> Unity does it directly in their packaging without a casper script, but for us, it would be one extra diff from Debian which I don't want
<darkxst> did you check the above file?
<jbicha> I think it was the printf line, not the sed one
<darkxst> oh, you meant classic?
<jbicha> yes
<darkxst> ah, I forgot to do that one ;)
<darkxst> jbicha, so you can put that sed command in 25adduser I suppose
<jbicha> I wonder why pt language packs are still installed after install
<darkxst> jbicha, I assume you removed them from the build script?
<jbicha> no, I don't see anything related in our build scripts; ubiquity is supposed to remove all language packs except for the chosen one
<jbicha> it worked in the Ubuntu image, just not my Ubuntu GNOME one
<darkxst> its in livecd-chroot script
<darkxst> es and pt language-packs
<darkxst> I suppose ubiquity doesnt remove them since they are installed manually into the chroot?
<jbicha> the other language packs are removed, it's just en and pt left
<darkxst> Sep 27 02:21:47 ubuntu install.py: keeping language packs for: en_US.UTF-8
<darkxst> but then strangely it never trys to remove the pt packs :(
<jbicha> so, my change isn't enough to get log out working from GNOME Classic
<jbicha> anyway, I'm off to bed
<jbicha> and we'll be releasing the beta later today-ish
<jbicha> sorry I didn't get the plymouth stuff in
<darkxst> ok,that  doesnt matter too much
<jbicha> sorry I didn't get the plymouth stuff in
<jbicha> sorry I didn't get the plymouth sstop
<jbicha> sorry I didn't get the plymouth sstart
<jbicha> sorry I didn't get the plymouth sstop
<jbicha> sorry I didn't get the plymoulightdm start
<jbicha> sorry I didn't get the plymoulightdm stop
<jbicha> yikes, there's this crazy black screen of death problem with my Intel graphics card after letting the computer sleep for too long
<darkxst> strange....
<darkxst> jbicha, btw I can't find anything in casper that disables the logout for classic
<darkxst> and user switching is still a mess (only works the first switch)
<smartboyhw> jbicha, is beta coming today?
<jbicha> smartboyhw: yes, I think we've got the final build
<smartboyhw> jbicha, yay
<jbicha> I'm having trouble figuring out whether the torrent tracking is working
<jbicha> I'm getting a bunch of connection failed errors
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Beta?action=AttachFile
<ricotz> jbicha, will try to get this one if the tracker works
<jbicha> everaldo: hi
<ricotz> jbicha, is the amd64 torrent working?
<ricotz> meaning, it isn't working here (just noticed your mail)
<jbicha> ricotz: does the i386 work?
<ricotz> one sec
<ricotz> doesnt work either
<ricotz> i am only seeing one peer which is probably me
<jbicha> so I could send you a direct link but I wish we could figure out how to get the torrents working before release
<everaldo> jbicha, hey!
<everaldo> jbicha, finally fix my internet, last days was really bad :-)
<everaldo> jbicha, build iso here
<everaldo> s/build/building/
<ricotz> jbicha, i see
<ricotz> jbicha, do you have the torrent running yourself?
<jbicha> yes, but I'm getting connection errors
<jbicha> I guess the trackers are working now
<jbicha> I don't understand the crazy things :)
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah there is one with 100% :)
<jbicha> well there ought to be two with 100%
<everaldo> also here 0 peers connected :(
<everaldo> jbicha, 3 peers on amd64 and 0 on i386
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-28
<darkxst> I think I just fixed the user switching ;)
<darkxst> jbicha, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=684926
<ubot5> Gnome bug 684926 in general "Switch Session, just goes to the lock screen." [Major,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> yeah, I had to look that bug up yesterday as I didn't understand your comment about user switching being broken
<darkxst> I suppose there hasnt been much testing of gdm on consoleKit
<jbicha> especially not 3.6 yet
<jbicha> gdm 3.4 landed late in wheezy too
<darkxst> well, I guess thats part of the issue with having so many patches against upstream!
<darkxst> gdm only has like 20 debian/ubuntu patches
<jbicha> yeah, we need to try to get some of those upstream
<darkxst> in fact about every gnome package I have looked at has too many patches
<jbicha> don't look at gnome-control-center!
<jbicha> a lot of the gnome-control-center pain is Ubuntu Design trying to tweak things differently than GNOME
<darkxst> yeh I have it actually
<darkxst> ^seen
<jbicha> we're going to do *something* with gnome-control-center next cycle, it needs more discussion though
<jbicha> I'm drafting an email to the ubuntu-desktop list to start up that conversation
<darkxst> are ubuntu still going to fork it?
<smartboyhw> jbicha, you'd better change the channel topic:P Good evening BTW!
<jbicha> smartboyhw: thanks
<smartboyhw> NP
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Remix | Beta is out! Download from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Beta | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://gnomebuntu.org/ | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome
<smartboyhw> Yay!
<everaldo> jbicha, ping
<jbicha> everaldo: hi
<everaldo> jbicha, hi, you had time to review ubuntu-gnome-default-settings merge?
<jbicha> you mean plymouth?
<everaldo> yes
<jbicha> not yet, I'll look at it this weekend
<jbicha> we'll need to get a FFe for it
<everaldo> jbicha, what is FFe?
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<jbicha> we have to get approval from the Release Team to add new features or packages
<jbicha> !schedule
<ubot5> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<everaldo> oh, I really need to read more Ubuntu Wiki
<jbicha> I'm pretty confident it would get approved
<everaldo> so I will look it again to be sure nothing is wrong
<jbicha> what might be a bigger problem is a ubiquity-slideshow; we may end up shipping this cycle without one if the translators don't approve
<everaldo> jbicha, I can work on slideshow, can you give me directions where to start?
 * everaldo have lots of time on next 20 days :)
<jbicha> bug 1051162, the code to start with is lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1051162 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Needed: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051162
<jbicha> you can get ideas from http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.6/
<everaldo> very nice!
<everaldo> will try to get something until monday
<jbicha> we're way behind schedule for a ubiquity slideshow so there's no guarantee we'll be able to get it in
<everaldo> no problem, if we can't get it at leat I will learn a little more about lauchpad and ubuntu
<everaldo> last days I learn a lot, be a developer is not necessary be a ubuntu developer :)
<jbicha> that's right, there's so much about programming I don't know
<everaldo> one last question since I know you are busy these days
<everaldo> jbicha, about syslinux and grub
<everaldo> do you think we must use the same blue blinds
<everaldo> or just a solid blue?
<jbicha> I think solid blue would be best for grub & syslinux
<jbicha> I want to do the same thing Ubuntu does for the live ISO with the symbolic icon "press a key for more options" since it doesn't need translation
<jbicha> I was just using the other since that's what the Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix had and at least it was blue
<everaldo> ok, I will fix grub colors until tomorow
<jbicha> I think we want a deeper blue than the UGSR used though
<jbicha> sure, thanks for your help!
<everaldo> I will take one of blue from strips
<everaldo> the darker one
<everaldo> humm, looks like slideshow need some text
<everaldo> so, no translation
<everaldo> not possible to include on 12.10
<jbicha> we may still be able to include it, as Ubuntu GNOME Remix isn't an official flavor yet
<jbicha> we might use a separate source package, but we'll have to see what happens once we've got the code ready for the right people to review
<everaldo> and I can even translate to at least 3 languages :-)
<everaldo> jbicha, do we need to create a bug report to plymouth too?
<everaldo> I mean, it is the "default" to create a bug report before work on something
<jbicha> everaldo: we'll need a bug report to apply for feature freeze exception for the new plymouth
<jbicha> you can file the bug report if you like, and I can subscribe ubuntu-release & talk to the Release Team after I review it
<everaldo> ok, I will do it
<darkxst> jbicha, are you able to upload a new gdm?
<darkxst> with this http://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/commit/?id=1e72815156834468b57f3e5ac1960950c2e9519f
<jbicha> darkxst: yes, would you be interested in making that a debdiff?
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> jbicha, do I apply the patch in tree or via patches folder?
<jbicha> in patches folder please
<darkxst> jbicha, is this correct? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1058338
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058338 in gdm (Ubuntu) "fix user switching" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> darkxst: it's mostly correct! next time could you add the LP bug number to the changelog
<jbicha> and your patch was reversed (- instead of +)
<darkxst> oh oops
<darkxst> I will fix,
<darkxst> fixed
<darkxst> I suppose I should open a merge for my casper password dialog patch?
<jbicha> darkxst: sure, that's what we basically shipped with the Beta, right?
<darkxst> yes
<jbicha> I tried moving the gnome-shell favorites change to 25adduser like you suggested but it didn't seem to work
<jbicha> ok, I uploaded your gdm, I put the bugnumber on a new line because otherwise the line was too long
<darkxst> ah, ok. thanks
<jbicha> thanks for finding the problem and the fix!
<darkxst> jbicha, did you add /root/ to the path?
<darkxst> (Casper runs outside the chroot)
<jbicha> ah, no I didn't
<jbicha> ok, I pushed that change to the build script
<darkxst> so, I could not find how they lockdown gnome-panel logout
<darkxst> and the key in 15autologin, does not appear to even exist
<darkxst> atleast when running gnome sessions
<jbicha> yeah, that problem is a bit tricky, I'm sure we'll find it eventually
<jbicha> ah, it's being done in indicator-session :(
<jbicha> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-session/trunk.12.10/view/head:/src/session-menu-mgr.c#L447
<jbicha> I think it would be better if that code were in casper, but I don't think they'll want to change that at this point in the release cycle
<darkxst> hmm, thats ok, looks like if we add the key back in, it will use it
<darkxst> meh, or not
<darkxst> can't fix that then
<darkxst> unless we change the username
<jbicha> darkxst: yes I'd like to see what happens if we change the live username as a hack for 12.10
<darkxst> oh it gets the username from the first word in the image title
<darkxst> ie. Ubuntu GNOME Remix 12.10 "Quantal Quetzal" - Alpha amd64(20120927)
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm getting bug 1048420
<darkxst> jbicha, that seems ok
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1048420 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Screen doesn’t lock on lid close" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048420
<jbicha> which is ok?
<darkxst> changing username
<darkxst> jbicha, I take it you still have the default settings in g-c-c -> brightness + lock?
<jbicha> yeah
<darkxst> ubuntu patch that
<darkxst> actually that option is created by an ubuntu patch
<darkxst> I presume it works in unity?
<darkxst> jbicha does calling org.gnome.screenSaver.lock() (from d-feet), lock screen?
<jbicha> um, I didn't know you could call stuff from d-feet
<jbicha> ah, yes
<darkxst> just double click on the method and click execute
<jbicha> ctrl+alt+l works too
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-29
<jbicha> or pressing the Lock button or pressing Suspend, it just doesn't autolock when suspending when closing the laptop lid
<darkxst> shell would be handling the first 2
<darkxst> gsd seems to handle lid close
<darkxst> however it just calls that dbus method
<darkxst> can you get a dbus log, while closing the lid
<darkxst> dbus-monitor
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248588/
<darkxst> method call sender=:1.6 -> dest=:1.11 serial=1520 path=/; interface=org.gnome.ScreenSaver; member=Lock
<darkxst> error sender=:1.11 -> dest=:1.6 error_name=org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod reply_serial=1520
<darkxst>    string "No such interface `org.gnome.ScreenSaver' on object at path /"
<darkxst> so lock() is called, but some reason the connection fails
<darkxst> ok that path has changed
<darkxst> jbicha, try this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248601/
<jbicha> darkxst: oh you mean http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=031b33f19ef1af ?
<darkxst> lol, I didnt see that, but yes
<jbicha> are you running gnome-settings-daemon 3.4 or 3.6?
<darkxst> 3.4
<darkxst> jbicha, hope  I did this right, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcroco/+bug/1053169
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1053169 in libcroco (Ubuntu) "New upstream version 0.6.6" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> a debdiff would be fine and would be a much smaller diff
<jbicha> we should just ping the Debian guys to upload it, and then we can sync from there
<darkxst> is that likely to happen in time for quantal though?
<jbicha> yeah, Final Freeze is the deadline; Debian can upload and we can sync all in 1 day
<jbicha> it sounds like the kind of fix they would want too
<darkxst> so I just open a debian bug then?
<jbicha> actually, I was just going to ping them on #debian-gnome on OFTC
<darkxst> ok
<jbicha> you could just ping mbiebl when he wakes up tomorrow if you want
<jbicha> I just uploaded ubuntu-gnome-default-settings with the plymouth theme, it still needs to get signed off by the Release Team though
<everaldo> nice
<jbicha> it looks like it changes the grub background too
<jbicha> I couldn't figure out how to fully test the text theme but I figured it would be good enough
<jbicha> I should have tried virtualization
<jbicha> anyway, we can always tweak next cycle
<everaldo> jbicha, yes, grub is also changed
<everaldo> but it is too dark-blue
<everaldo> jbicha, I am thinking about change it to: #133773
<everaldo> what do you think?
<everaldo> I am between #09225a and #133773
<everaldo> but not sure about where to discuss it
<jbicha> um, and what is it now?
<everaldo> #191e29
<everaldo> let me make a image with these 3 colors
<jbicha> yeah, 133773 is nice
<everaldo> jbicha, if I change it the branch, do I need to request merge again or it will use last changes?
<jbicha> you don't need to request merge again, the merge will automatically update with your latest push
<darkxst> jbicha, I will let you ping debian if thats ok
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, and you ping me if I forget again :)
<darkxst> ok sure
<everaldo> jbicha, just in case http://imagebin.org/230205
<jbicha> yeah, 133773 is still nice :)
<everaldo> btw, to test text mode just remove all *-logo themes
<everaldo> and leave only -text
<everaldo> it is how I test it here
<jbicha> I tried that and got a black screen, but I'll try again
<everaldo> try run theses command before restart
<everaldo> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<everaldo> sudo update-initramfs -u
<everaldo> I think that need only last one
<everaldo> bbs
<everaldo> interesting
<everaldo> when no plymouth-*-logo is available then grub is black
<everaldo> it means that we need both, -text and -logo
<everaldo> jbicha, it is not possible to test grub and text theme at same time
<everaldo> it is the same for all other ubuntu themes
<everaldo> commited
<smartboyhw> hello jbicha the beta is great!:P
<vibhav> yep
<jbicha> cool :)
<smartboyhw> :)
 * smartboyhw wonders how is the ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu thing going:P
<jbicha> everaldo volunteered yesterday to work on the slideshow this weekend, if you want to help him let him know
<jbicha> I don't know if the FFe for it will get approved as it's extra work for the translators and we're rather late
 * smartboyhw is finding the ubuntu splash boot screen:P
<jbicha> if it's not approved, we just won't use a slideshow at all
<smartboyhw> Ooh
<darkxst> jbicha, what do you want to do about the live cd username?
<darkxst> just patch it from the build script?
<jbicha> I'd like to try that, yes
<jbicha> I just hope nothing else hardcodes "ubuntu" as the live image username...
<darkxst> ubiquity uses the UID, so that is fine
<darkxst> and I tested an install yesterday, went ok
<jbicha> being able to log out from GNOME Classic on the live image is definitely something we want
<darkxst> ok, will push a patch shortly
<jbicha> in other news, I actually don't have upload rights to libcroco so we'll have to find someone who does to upload it to quantal
<darkxst> ah, ok
<jbicha> hmm, I need to figure out how to add an apport hook to gnome-shell to tell me whether the bug reporter is running gdm or lightdm
<darkxst> that should be easy
<darkxst> I can do it if you want
<jbicha> that'd be great, I haven't thought through exactly how I would do it yet
<darkxst> so you just want a "display manager" field added to the apport report?
<jbicha> that sounds good
<darkxst> jbicha, log out (with autologin enabled ) is basically broken now
<darkxst> getting a random result between, autologin, going to gdm and crashing
<darkxst> and more often than not, logout from classic results in crashing
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-30
<darkxst> jbicha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1058845
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058845 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Apport hook to log running display manager" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> also log out (with autologin enabled ) is basically broken now
<darkxst> getting a random result between, autologin, going to gdm and crashing
<darkxst> and more often than not, logout from classic results in crashing
<darkxst> I suppose it was working before due to one of the CK bugs
<jbicha> I wonder who besides Debian & Ubuntu uses gdm on consolekit
<darkxst> arch might by default
<darkxst> although I think all other distros are planning to switch to systemd if they havent already
<jbicha> arch is moving to systemd soonish, despite the complaining
<jbicha> if we had a gnome theme for lightdm and if it wasn't for the annoyingly-close integration between gnome-shell & gdm this cycle, we'd be using lightdm
<jbicha> it's better supported on Ubuntu
<jbicha> I've had a few times where I couldn't even get sudo service gdm stop; sudo service gdm start to get the login screen back :(
<darkxst> I havent had that, but I do get a race condition sometimes with, sudo service restart gdm
<darkxst> the new gdm comes up before the old one closes down
<jbicha> yeah, that's why I split the command in two
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/1058859
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058859 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Hide lock screenShield when waking from suspend" [Undecided,New]
<everaldo> jbicha, awake?
<jbicha> everaldo: yes
<everaldo> jbicha, we need to update ubuntu-gnome-meta, but I did not understand exactly how
<jbicha> I'm already doing it, but this is how it works:
<jbicha> you first have to update https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.quantal
<jbicha> and then run ./update in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/ubuntu-gnome-meta
<jbicha> if it's a brand new package like this time, you have to wait until the package gets published or else ./update won't add it
<everaldo> right, thank you for explanation, I see you already did it but
<everaldo> when I try to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.quantal
<everaldo> I got some problems
<everaldo> let me try to reproduce so next time I can do it
<everaldo> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.quantal - works ok
<everaldo> then I try bzr push lp:~ecanuto/ubuntu/quantal/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.quantal
<everaldo> and looks like it works this time :)
<everaldo> strange
<everaldo> last time I got some errors
<jbicha> LP was acting up this morning (like 16 hours ago) for me
<everaldo> jbicha, ah, I know now
<everaldo> when I make this branches I don't have "Propose for merging" option on lauchpad
<jbicha> I think you want to push to lp:~ecanuto/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.quantal instead
<everaldo> yes, thanks... now I have it :)
<everaldo> I think I must learn a little more about this "namespaces"
<jbicha> um, I don't know if it's really explained anywhere
<jbicha> but the first part after the first / is the project name
<jbicha> which is ubuntu if it's a ubuntu-package but it could be something different
<jbicha> if a project hasn't been registered you can use +junk (like our iso-build-script branch)
<jbicha> see, here's the project page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds
<everaldo> oh, I see it
<everaldo> and ~ubuntu-gnome-dev, is it a user?
<jbicha> well in this case, it's a team, but same idea
<everaldo> so, it the future I must create my branch and merge it or I can commit direct to ~ubuntu-gnome-dev?
<jbicha> you have to do a merge proposal
<everaldo> understand now
<jbicha> that team is basically reserved for Ubuntu Developers, since it controls our seed and build script, but you're welcome to propose merges
<everaldo> very cleaver this merges proposal
<everaldo> look like github
<everaldo> s/look/looks/
<everaldo> about iso creation, I saw some place (don't found it now) that Ubuntu is now using live-builds
<everaldo> but we have for ubuntu-gnome a script that build iso
<everaldo> do you know how other teams build isos?
<jbicha> the official flavors all use Ubuntu's build system, that system isn't fully public or documented but it's becoming more open
<jbicha> but you don't have to do the entire live-build process to make an iso
<jbicha> our script uses a regular Ubuntu iso to provide most of the pieces like wubi and the bootloader
<everaldo> yes, I see it
<everaldo> just curious about the way used by official flavors
<jbicha> we create a minimal Ubuntu environment and add ubuntu-gnome-desktop and the installer pieces and then create the squashfs
<jbicha> the squashfs is the compressed image for the live environment and it's copied to disk during install instead of installing the 1000 or more packages individually
<everaldo> humm, that explain why installation is so fast
<jbicha> there's some other ways of making Ubuntu flavor disks but this way seemed the best
 * everaldo reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<jbicha> it took me the summer to figure it out, the script I got was from the Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix
<everaldo> normally here I take on iso as basis and then I customize with packages that I use
<everaldo> so next time I install it comes with my packages
<everaldo> but I use my "ubuntomize" script :-)
<everaldo> jbicha, I don't know if you are right person but I see one problem on all flavors
<everaldo> some years ago when ubuntu was in alpha and beta it comes with xterm and xdiagnose
<jbicha> oh, that problem...
<everaldo> and it is aways removed from final version
<everaldo> but last two versions comes with this tools even on final version
<everaldo> I know it is not a big deal but
<jbicha> bug 129041
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 129041 in xterm (Ubuntu) "xterm icon available by default" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129041
<jbicha> those tools have been in Ubuntu for a long time, I think I was told that xterm and xdiagnose are needed for the failsafe mode when X won't start
<everaldo> so the idea is to remove the icon?
<everaldo> it looks ok
<jbicha> that's what I woud like
<everaldo> when "normal" users see the ugly icons they are just scared
<everaldo> the same for imagemagic, mc and java packages
<everaldo> I always had imagemagic instaled as dependency of gimp and inkscape
<everaldo> but it never comes with the "ugly wizard icon"
<everaldo> but last release start to comes with this ugly icon
<everaldo> jbicha, what is better place to post this bug report?
<jbicha> you need to get someone else's attention, I tried following up on that bug but the developers who added the icons back didn't seem to see the problem
<jbicha> I added a design task so maybe the designers will make a decision
<jbicha> it's too late for quantal
<everaldo> :(
<everaldo> so bad
<jbicha> but...
<jbicha> I think we can cheat for Ubuntu GNOME
<everaldo> how?
<jbicha> by adding those desktops to /usr/share/gnome/applications and settings nodisplay on them
<jbicha> *setting nodisplay
<everaldo> so, gnome use a different applications folder
<everaldo> did not know that
<jbicha> in fact, Xubuntu does just that, check out xubuntu-default-settings
<everaldo> good to know
<everaldo> jbicha, can I change ubuntu-gnome-default-settings to do the same?
<everaldo> or is too late?
<jbicha> no, it's not too late for us, it won't require new translations and there is no documentation that would be hurt by changing that
<jbicha> sure, go ahead and fix it
<everaldo> any problem if I do it also for mc and imagemagic or dont make sense as it is not included on default instalation?
<jbicha> test it and see what happens when those apps are installed and when they aren't
<everaldo> ok, I will do it right now
<jbicha> I don't think we need to do that for mc though
<jbicha> nothing depends on mc, and byobu is a similar terminal app with its out .desktop
<jbicha> *its own .desktop
<everaldo> yes, and not everybody uses mc, a end user will never install it
<everaldo> also imagemagik is used by "ooo-thumbnailer"
<everaldo> let me just remove xterm's
<everaldo> and for others that I don't like I will create a "everaldo-settings" on my ppa :)
<jbicha> hiding imagemagick might be useful too
<everaldo> yes, but I see now  that most packages depend on imagemagic-common
<everaldo> the exception is ooo-thumbnailer
<everaldo> I will fill a bug report to change ooo-thumbnailer
<everaldo> so the "imagemagic" without "common" will never be installed
<jbicha> what do you mean? does anybody actually use imagemagick from a gui directly?
<everaldo> yes
<everaldo> the imagemagic package just install and desktop icon with a ugly gui tool to convert images
<jbicha> the gui looks useless, let's hide it
<everaldo> ok
<smartboyhw> Hi jbicha
<jbicha> smartboyhw: hi
<jbicha> everaldo: I think Unity would use the gnome-menus blacklist too if it were enabled so I don't think we want to mess with that
<jbicha> we just want to copy what xubuntu-default-settings does
<jbicha> also your merge request includes a bunch of plymouth stuff, you probably want to start over from what is actually at ubuntu:ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<jbicha_> ricotz: hey, I was working on ibus today
<jbicha_> what do you think about a gnome3 testing PPA, that way more than one person can push to it?
<jbicha_> oh, that's cute, unity won't start with the new ibus
<jbicha_> maybe I just need to rebuild nux
<everaldo> jbicha_, hey
<everaldo> jbicha_, the gnome-menus blacklist is not used anymore, the gnome-menus-blacklist utility is not calling on gnome-menus postinst
<jbicha_> ok, rebuilding nux worked but maintaining nux in a ppa is going to be a headache
<everaldo> jbicha_, about default-setting, how I can start again, remerge and then apply setting?
<jbicha_> everaldo: right, and we shouldn't enable it without knowing why it's been disabled in Ubuntu
<jbicha_> just bzr branch into a new directory
<everaldo> ok, let me fix this first then I will explain the blacklist because I am prety confident that it is the right way for blacklist
<jbicha_> but I'm pretty confident that will affect Unity as well
<everaldo> jbicha_, ok, then is better I check it again
<everaldo> jbicha_, do you know that I havent included xterm and uxterm in blacklist, it is already there since long time?
<everaldo> they just stop to call gnome-menus-blacklist
<everaldo> and I made the ubuntu-gnome-default settings call it
<jbicha_> yes, xterm and uxterm have been installed in Debian & Ubuntu for a long time by default but they've been kept hidden until a recent Ubuntu change
<jbicha_> we don't need to use gnome-menus-blacklist, the xubuntu approach will work too
<everaldo> ok
<everaldo> xubuntu aproach did not work for me but let me fix the merge then we can back to it
<everaldo> oh, I see you comments on bug, hard discussion
<everaldo> (xterm, uxterm)
<jbicha_> the guy has been maintaining xterm for 16 years, he's got a lot invested in it and wants to see it used more
<jbicha_> he also commented on the Debian bug
<everaldo> understand him but everybody must move on
<everaldo> about my first merge, I see that the "Plymouth theme added" is a already included but " Plymouth background color changed to #133773" not
<everaldo> is it normal?
<everaldo> approve one patch but not other?
<jbicha_> I tweaked the changelog, did everything else get merged though?
<everaldo> let me see
<everaldo> ah, so you merge it in only one revision
<everaldo> understand now :-)
<everaldo> so now I can delete the branch or do I need to keep it?
<jbicha_> I don't think there's a need to keep it
<everaldo> ok, let me restart and test how it affect unity
<everaldo> ok, /etc/gnome/menus.blacklist don't affect unity
<everaldo> but when we run gnome-menus-blacklist it move some entries to "/usr/share/gnome/applications"
<everaldo> and it also affects unity
<everaldo> so, put files on /usr/share/gnome/applications or run gnome-menus-blacklist have same effect
<everaldo> so, no different from xubuntu but using a different approach
<jbicha_> everaldo: interesting
<everaldo> the package gnome-menus still have gnome-menus-blacklist utility but now it is not calling in postinst probably to keep icons on unity on default installation
<jbicha_> but at this point in the release cycle, I'd rather only touch one package than two
<everaldo> so, my approach just run gnome-menus-blacklist
<everaldo> jbicha_, we dont need to touch two
<jbicha_> as the Release Team has to manually approve each upload
<everaldo> just gnome-settings
<jbicha_> oh?
<everaldo> my merge in gnome-menus is just an improvment of blacklist
<everaldo> xterm and uxterm is already there
<everaldo> I just added java7
<everaldo> look at my changes on gnome-menus
<everaldo> 131. OpenJDK 7 and IcedTea added to menus.blacklist
<everaldo> 132. Midnight Commander and X Diagnostics added to menus.blacklist
<everaldo> 133. dconf editor added to menus.blacklist
<everaldo> jbicha, look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/ubuntu/quantal/gnome-menus/gnome-menus
<everaldo> last three revisions
<jbicha> please don't add new changelog entries for every change unless the package is released
<jbicha> dconf-editor is too useful to hide
<everaldo> ok, I will make a new propose without dconf and just one changelog entry
<jbicha> you should talk to bryceh about whether xdiagnose should be hidden or not
<everaldo> ok I will do it
<jbicha> anyway, we're not going to change gnome-menus at this point, we're well after UI freeze
<everaldo> just deleted this proposal for merging
<jbicha> you may want to talk to the Debian GNOME maintainers if you think more stuff should be added to the blacklist
 * everaldo noting all
<everaldo> s/noting/recording/
<everaldo> about gnome-default-settings way to blacklist, did you now agree or still want use xubuntu approach?
<jbicha> I don't think mc needs hidden, there's a big difference between something installed by default or very common like Java and something that needs to be explicitly installed
<everaldo> ok, I will just leave this gnome-menus changes and discuss it in Debian GNOME maintainers
<jbicha> I don't want to hide all that KDE stuff, my wife plays some of the KDE games for instance
<jbicha> while she uses Unity, she wouldn't be happy if her games were missing just because I encouraged her to try GNOME Shell
<jbicha> the xubuntu approach allows us to be more selective about the 2 or 3 things we don't want to see by default
<everaldo> ok let me do it
<everaldo> jbicha, which application, only xterm and uxterm or also java stuff?
<jbicha> I'd like to hide xterm, uxterm, and imagemagick; I don't really use java any more so I don't know how useful the java settings thing is
<everaldo> ok
<everaldo> jbicha, ok, just propose the merge, tested here and it works
<everaldo> on xubuntu add NoDisplay=true is enought
<everaldo> but for gnome we need also to add also Exec and Type to desktop file
<darkxst> NoDisplay should be enought
<darkxst> unless we accidently imported the debian path
<darkxst> s/path/patch/
<jbicha> everaldo: I don't have ooo-thumbnailer installed but I still have the imagemagick icon
<everaldo> darkxst, NoDisplay isant work
<everaldo> but I don't know why
<everaldo> darkxst, what is this debian patch?
<everaldo> jbicha, that is because you installed imagemagic, now most packages depends on imagemagic-common
<everaldo> the imagemagic only add the icon
<darkxst> everaldo, there was a debian patch that disables noDisplay
<jbicha> everaldo: ah, it looks like I have it because of shutter, not inkscape
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=658176
<darkxst> jbicha, we should drop that patch
<ubot5> Gnome bug 658176 in general "Also respect NoDisplay semantics for applications menu" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<everaldo> jbicha, do you want it also removed?
<everaldo> so bad, lots of programs depends on imagemagic
<everaldo> I will hide it
<jbicha> yeah, http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/imagemagick/filelist
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't the fix for that bug is causing problems
<darkxst> jbicha, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=658176#c13
<ubot5> Gnome bug 658176 in general "Also respect NoDisplay semantics for applications menu" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> see comment #13
<darkxst> that is the patch we should drop
<darkxst> debian don't even have that one anymore
<jbicha> darkxst: we comment that patch out
<darkxst> ah, ok
<darkxst> I should have checked series ;)
<jbicha> np, I commented out the disable-nm patch because it's likely to come back but the last I heard Debian might even be dropping that after Wheezy
<everaldo> jbicha, I added imagemagik hide but it is not on merge proposal, do I need to wait or propose again?
<jbicha> everaldo: just go ahead and push again, lp will update the merge proposal
<everaldo> ok, thanks
<darkxst> jbicha, that should be fine, as long as we have a dep against nm
<jbicha> yeah, it's not a problem for Ubuntu but it is an issue for non-Linux architectures
<everaldo> humm, just see that I added changelog entry, forget recomendation :(
<everaldo> time for dinner, be back later
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-23
<Dark_light> Anyone using 3.10 on 13.10 ? If so how's it running ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-24
<Acceso> I am trying to get latest Evolution Mail installed, any ppa for Ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<Dark_light> Anyone trying out gnome 3.10 on 13.10 ? it should be officially out tomorrow
<petersaints> GNOME 3.10 is already being built on the Staging PPA. Do you intend to move it to the Next PPA once all packages are built?
<nazgul_> petersaints: yes once they are considered to be stable enough
<roasted_> hello friends
<roasted_> can I fire up the 3.10 PPA on 13.04 or must I use 13.10?
<nazgul_> roasted_: 3.10 PPA is for 13.10 only
<gonyere> so, i just did a dist-upgrade on 13.10 beta, and no longer have a working login screen...
<gonyere> in order to login to my system i have to drop back to the command line, login and startx
<gonyere> also, for some reason gnome-settings-daemon was/is kept back
<roasted_> my brightness controls broke in 13.10 but work in every other distro with 3.11 :(
<darkxst> roasted_, check ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-settings-daemon.log for errors
<darkxst> ricotz, was it just that one patch needed for mozjs24 tarball?
<roasted_> darkxst: I'm getting this over and over (gnome-settings-daemon:2035): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Dropping signal AcceleratorActivated of type (uuu) since the type from the expected interface is (uu)
<roasted_> but that's it
<gonyere> roasted_  brightness controls are also broken for me
<darkxst> brightness controls are broken in both the shell and g-c-c?
<roasted_> g-c-c works, but the brightness slider in the upper right of 3.9.92 is broken
<darkxst> ok then its a bug in gnome-shell
<gonyere> its also broken in 3.10.0 and the controls on my laptop are also broken
<darkxst> check gnome-session.log
<darkxst> roasted_, are your media keys working?
<roasted_> darkxst: no
<roasted_> they work in literally every other distro I've tried on 3.10 and 3.11 kernel
<darkxst> that will be related to the above error
<roasted_> there were some issues with my particular junk lenovo that didn't gain any attention until 3.10
<roasted_> but 3.10 and 3.11 have been pretty great
<ricotz> darkxst, no, there are several patches needed, but i didnt got a working tarball yet
<ricotz> media-keys and brightness controls are working here
<ricotz> darkxst, i didnt sync g-s-d with ubuntu yet, besides accountsservice patch updates to fix annoying crash
<darkxst> roasted_, are you using only -next ppa?
<roasted_> darkxst: could be. I fired this install up after a few weeks of not using it. I think I had gnome3 ppa added before.
<darkxst> ricotz, ok np
<darkxst> roasted_, test with next+staging, I think both issues are due to not having updated gnome-settings-daemon
<roasted_> which staging includes?
<darkxst> yes staging has g-s-d 3.10
<darkxst> which 100% breaks Unity currently
<roasted_> darkxst: works now in the upper right corner, media keys still don't work. might need a kernel parameter.
<roasted_> the new gnome is pretty neat. I'll have to check it out a bit after 3.10 is released
<darkxst> you will need to logout and back in, to  make sure running new g-s-d
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, no more uploads from me till tomorrow ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, thanks for all the updates ;)
<darkxst> roasted_, can you file bugs for those 2 issues as well!
<roasted_> for... the brightness? staging took care of that.
<roasted_> media keys don't work but I haven't tried any kernel parameters yet. I used to have to use windows 2012 grub parameter to get medias key brightness working.
<darkxst> roasted_, yes, -next probably wont get g-s-d update for sometime yet
<roasted_> what do I file it against?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-25
<linuxpoet> How is Ubuntu Gnome governed?
<bjsnider> informally
<linuxpoet> hrmmm
<linuxpoet> So I am a Director at Software in the Public Interest. This is the same non-profit for Debian as well as the PostgreSQL Global Development Group.... We offer services to open source projects such as being able to take donations, have legal counsel etc. I know Ubuntu Gnome is a young project, but I thought it might be something for the project to consider as it grows. The continued frustration with Unity etc... is only going to
<bjsnider> only going to what?
<SonikkuAmerica> Is GNOME 3.10 planned to be in the RC freeze for 13.10?
<darkxst> SonikkuAmerica, 13.10 will be 3.8
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<bjsnider> yeah but there's always the ppa
<bkerensa> bjsnider: ^.^ 3.10 looks so nice though
<bkerensa> <3
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-26
<roasted> I can't help but to wonder... wouldn't it be possible to intentionally derail Ubuntu GNOME from the regular Ubuntu release cycle?
<roasted> as in, release Ubuntu GNOME 2 months after each Ubuntu release?
<roasted> and therefore integrate the latest Gnome into UG?
<roasted> aka - release Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 as 13.12 (december) with 3.10 natively
<roasted> just a thought/question/whynotatleastask
<manuelcua> Hello everyone
<flo1546796> hi everyone, anyone knows a way to setup virtualboard execution on textfield focus event ?
<flo1546796> OR, is it exist a deamon/eventlistener that can catch it ?
<flo1546796> (tool or script module)
<ochosi> robert_ancell: do you have advice on what a lightdm-greeter should do in this case? (see last comment there): https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1226509
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226509 in systemd (Ubuntu) "lightdm_get_can_restart returns false in Ubuntu Saucy" [Undecided,New]
<ochosi> robert_ancell: (sorry for pinging you bout that, but we'd like to fix that before Saucy gets released)
<robert_ancell> ochosi, I think you should treat this as "no" but I'm not sure. If you are running a policykit agent you might be able to handle this?
<ochosi> robert_ancell: hmm, well i guess the idea is that it's "no", but not allowing users to reboot while shutdown is allowed seems weird
<ochosi> not sure i know enough about polkit (so far the greeter did everything through lightdm)
<robert_ancell> ochosi, agreed. I don't know enough about what the power management stack is doing though
<ochosi> robert_ancell: any idea who i could talk to about that? or would you, if we don't get to a solution, recommend treating it as "yes" as a workaround in Saucy to allow users to reboot?
<robert_ancell> ochosi, you could ask on the systemd mailing list
<ochosi> robert_ancell: ok, will do. thanks for taking a look!
<robert_ancell> ochosi, I just had a quick look at the systemd source (src/login/logind-dbus.c) and challenge is returned when policykit decides you need some additional authentication to perform the action
<robert_ancell> so it must be due to the policykit configuration being too restrictive or something like that
<ochosi> robert_ancell: yeah, i know, but it has different values for shutdown and reboot
<robert_ancell> ochosi, there must be different policy somewhere
<ochosi> robert_ancell: yeah, but is that not what i suggested in my comment on the bugreport?
 * robert_ancell reads
<robert_ancell> yes :)
<ochosi> i just don't get why power-off-multiple-sessions and reboot-multiple-sessions get different policy-settings
<ochosi> so as they do, i'm 1) wondering "why?" and 2) shall i ignore/override that
<robert_ancell> ochosi, I'm surprised the "challenge" is returned to the d-bus caller. As I understood it normally policykit is called by the daemon that needs it and only success/failure is returned to the caller (after a long delay which user authentication occurs)
<robert_ancell> so the caller has no idea if policykit is involved at all
<ochosi> this seems to be new with logind...
<darkxst> ricotz, can I get whatever you have done so far towards mozjs24?
<robert_ancell> ochosi, yes, never seen it before
 * ochosi scratches head
<robert_ancell> ochosi, sorry for not having the time to respond on the bug
<ochosi> robert_ancell: no problem, i understand you have other things at hand
<ochosi> robert_ancell: i'm just wondering whether i just override that as unity-greeter allows users to reboot in the same scenario (but it seems indicator-session works in different ways)
<robert_ancell> ochosi, I think indicator-session accesses the interfaces directly (LightDM just provides them as a convenience)
<robert_ancell> It might be worth seeing if they access them differently
<ochosi> robert_ancell: yeah, that's what i thought, but it should still get the same return-values i would think
<manuelcua> Hi everyone, I have a question
<manuelcua> In the install process of the daily build, it doesn't connect to the wired Internet connection, if I put any other install ISO it works, how can I test what's wrong?
<manuelcua> I guess I'm going to send the question to the mailing list..
<roasted> I think it's time to fire up 13.10 and upgrade to 3.10 and see what's up
<blueMix> Hello
<roasted> hi
<blueMix> How can i upgrade my Gnome 3.08 to 3.10 in Ubuntu Gnome?
<roasted> you have to be on Ubuntu GNOME 13.10
<roasted> whcih is not released yet. It's in beta.
<blueMix> Aha, i thought the Desktop environment is seperated
<roasted> according to the devs, too much has cahnged in Gnome 3.10 to make the transition easy via PPA, so it's going to require Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 for that
<blueMix> Ok, thanks
<roasted> This isn't anything specific to Ubuntu. openSUSE informed me that they are not going to pull 3.10 in via a REPO/PPA system in openSUSE 12.3, but instead, will wait until openSUSE 13.1 to release it with Gnome 3.10.
<roasted> in short, run a beta distro or you'll have to wait until it's officially released on the distro of choice.
<blueMix> i prefer to wait
<blueMix> i saw a video about Gnome 3.10 on YouTube, it has been much enhanced
<roasted> yeah, it looks really nice
<blueMix> are you using Ubuntu Gnome?
<roasted> not at the moment, but I am looking to reinstall it.
<roasted> I had a *lot* of problems with Nautilus
<blueMix> then what distro are you using now?
<roasted> around that time elementary OS came out so I checked it out and have been on it ever since.
<roasted> I like eOS a lot but I have a few minor frustrations with it. Nothing major though, nothing at all like the Nautilus problem I had before on Ubuntu GNOME.
<roasted> but I'm hoping that's fixed, or else I'll install another file manager (Nemo perhaps) and be done with it.
<blueMix> what kind of problems you have with natilus?
<roasted> I work with file servers *a lot*
<roasted> when transferring data, it would lock up, hard
<roasted> it literally made nautilus unusable for my needs, 100%
<blueMix> work with file servers? am wondering how facebook storage big is? :)
<roasted> file servers at work and home
<roasted> I'm talking like, transfer 200 MB of data and it would freeze
<roasted> it was ridiculous
<roasted> a dev told me it was really a GVFS bug that was fixed, but I couldn't find confirmation on *exactly* what version fixed it
<bjsnider> no problems with file transfer here
<roasted> of course, that's how it always works :P
<blueMix> do you use ext4 as your file system on file servers?
<roasted> I do at home, yes. at work I'm not entirely sure what is on the array.
<roasted> but at work we have about 6 file servers, all act up with nautilus.
<roasted> wired or wireless
<blueMix> are working in a file sharing company?
<roasted> in short, I concluded nautilus/gvfs/whatever was unusable at the time, so I moved on to things that worked, which was eOS and their default file manager Marlin
<roasted> no, I work for a large public school district.
<bjsnider> marlin? hahaha
<blueMix> eOS, let me YouTube it; the first time heard of it
<bjsnider> what is it a fork of dolphin?
<roasted> bjsnider: hey, ask me if Marlin worked. Then, ask me if Nautilus worked.
<roasted> not sure
<roasted> it's definitely GTK based
<roasted> eOS is very GTK entrenched
<bjsnider> well dolphin is qt
<bjsnider> i'm assuming they're related due to the naming scheme
<blueMix> eOS, you mean elementary OS?
<roasted> blueMix: JupiterBroadcasting did a nice spread on elementary OS Luna. It's very, very simplistic - even moreso than Gnome these days.
<bjsnider> the nautilus fork is called nemo, which is following a train of thought
<roasted> yes blueMix
<roasted> bjsnider: yeah, I might fire up Nemo once I get UbuGnome going again
<roasted> we'll see though
<roasted> either way it sounded like it was a GVFS bug, so it wouldn't be Nautilus specific I would think
<bjsnider> nothing wrong with nautilus though, so forks aren't necessary
<roasted> but eOS is Ubuntu 12.04 based, so I can only imagine I'd be working off of a different version of GVFS
<roasted> bjsnider: Nemo makes a truckload of sense given the recent neutering of Nautilus
<roasted> I cannot stress that enough.
<blueMix> where you mean with GVFS?
<roasted> blueMix: GVFS is the gnome virtual file system, which is the middle man of handling file transfers. It's critical GVFS performs without flaw to make file transfers happen.
<bjsnider> it's probably that he's transferring between smb or nfs file systems
<roasted> I am
<roasted> smb
<blueMix> did you try KDE?
<roasted> lol
<roasted> many times
<blueMix> Dolphin?
<roasted> I liked dolphin actually
<blueMix> why you didn't report the problem in GVFS to them?
<roasted> KDE does not use GVFS
<roasted> GVFS = Gnome virtual file system
<blueMix> i know, i mean when using natilus
<roasted> why would I report a GVFS issue to KDE when they do not use GVFS, nor Nautilus
<blueMix> no, i mean when you're using natilus and have the bug in GVFS, KDE is out :)
<blueMix> i know, i entangled my question :)
<roasted> so if I want the best 3.10 experience currently available, do I need gnome3, staging, and next? or just gnome3 and next?
<bjsnider> so many ppas
<roasted> I know :/
<bjsnider> you probably need the upcoming fedora release, or wait for debian
<roasted> wait for debian?
<roasted> I'd like to try 3.10 before my 2 month old graduates college...
<bjsnider> in contrast to ubuntu there are lots of guys working on debian packaging of gnome
<roasted> so you're suggesting I should not use ubuntu gnome?
<bjsnider> they go slowly because they have a lot of rules to follow and whatnot
<roasted> yeah, I get that
<roasted> and I respect that
<roasted> but it's also the exact reason I won't use debian
<roasted> anyway, back to the original question... which PPAs do I need for 13.10/3.10?
<roasted> ;/
<bjsnider> http://www.0d.be/debian/debian-gnome-3.10-status.html
<mrpink462> Good evening and firstly thanks for your great work!
<SonikkuAmerica> mrpink462: Who are you talking to, all of us?
<manuelcua> Good evening!
<SonikkuAmerica> Evening!
<manuelcua> I'm very surprised that Gnome 3.8 is very stable, in deed it needs some polish but I've been very happy with it
<SonikkuAmerica> Have you tried 3.10 yet?
<manuelcua> Yes, but only on test machine, so I haven't been able to stress it
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah. Haven't been able to get my hands on it yet, waiting for 13.10 to stabilize
<manuelcua> I have three machines, and two of them are for testing.. the main one is for programming so I need it to be stable
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm a bleeding-edge proponent, primary OS on a machine that used to run Windows 8 (UEFI and all)
<manuelcua> nice, did you have to change the bios to legacy?
<SonikkuAmerica> manuelcua: Nope! Didn't have to change a thing, in fact. Worked directly with Secure Boot, do not pass GO, do not collect $200.
<manuelcua> Do you use Facebook chat with empathy?
<SonikkuAmerica> I do. (Or try to... not one attempt with either Facebook or Jabber has worked since I installed any *buntu on this thing.)
<SonikkuAmerica> In fact, I'm using Empathy to chat with you right now over IRC.
<manuelcua> What did you use for that, I tried to find the account but I guess there's something else that needs to be installed
<manuelcua> Before with Pidgin it woked out of the box..
<manuelcua> and facebook hahaha
<SonikkuAmerica> It still does, Pidgin. Xubuntu and Lubuntu come stock with it
<manuelcua> I think there's a xchat with gnome integration.. I'm going to try that.
<SonikkuAmerica> It's called xchat-gnome, and it's just XChat with a clunky wrapper.
<manuelcua> Ahh.. meh..
<SonikkuAmerica> In Empathy, to connect to an IRC network, press F4, click the little + sign, and select IRC from the drop-down menu near the top of the dialog box.
<manuelcua> turns out it wasnt installed, I just installed it from atp
<manuelcua> apt
<manuelcua> Nope could not get it to work on empathy
<SonikkuAmerica> manuelcua: Hmmm....
<SonikkuAmerica> SonikkuAmerica: Do you have telepathy-idle installed?
<manuelcua> let me se
<manuelcua> Yes I do
<SonikkuAmerica> manuelcua: Good... account-plugin-irc ?
<manuelcua> yep
<manuelcua> Tomorrow at night I will install 3.10 to see how it works on my machine
<manuelcua> most of the apps I use have to be downloaded anyways.. so I guess there's no harm
<SonikkuAmerica> manuelcua: And it's not in the list of accounts from Empathy's menu (NOT Online Accounts)
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<manuelcua> Yes it is, it just shows blank after I click it with a Done button on the side nothing more, and it does nothing hahaha
<manuelcua> I removed it completely and installed it again and it didn't work..
<menelkir> Upgrading to 13.10 via update-manager -d is sufficient to test and help debugging, right?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-27
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> question for a project manager - is it a requirement that ubuntu gnome be released at the same time as other *buntu's?
<`wolfie> hi, does the beta come with gnome3.10?
<`wolfie> ubuntu gnome 13.10 i mean
<smartboyhw> `wolfie, no
<smartboyhw> You can, of course, have GNOME 3.10 by adding a PPA.
<`wolfie> how bout gnome wayland tech preview like in fedora20
<`wolfie> does the ppa have that??
 * smartboyhw doesn't know, sorry;P
<`wolfie> what version of wayland is packaged in ubuntugnome13.10 beta?
<Guest93121> Hello guys, i have problem installing weather extension on ubuntu gnome 64bit 13.04, this is the error : Error: Requiring GWeather, version none: Typelib file for namespace 'GWeather' (any version) not found
<Guest93121> anyone
<bjsnider> Guest93121, install the typelib file
<bjsnider> gir1.0-gweather-3.0
<bjsnider> or whatever it is
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, thanks for the hint, i am going to push a mozjs24 package
<ricotz> darkxst, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable/+sourcepub/3533420/+listing-archive-extra
<valahead> what's up people :D
<Amon-san> hi. i was wondering if ubuntu gnome will support wayland when development is at the right stage?
<bjsnider> of course. that's gnome
<Amon-san> bjsnider was that directed to me?
<bjsnider> yes
<Amon-san> ok thanks. so will there be parallel support of both systems mir and wayland or will it be exclusively wayland?
<`wolfie> Amon-san, I dont think gnome will support mir anytime soon
<Amon-san> good :-D
<Amon-san> Have a nice evening you all :-D
 * Amon-san signing off
<manuelcua> I realized that the Daily ISO and the Beta2 ISO of Ubuntu Gnome in QA Testing Pare are the same. Is that correct?
<manuelcua> *Page
<manuelcua> Is anyone in the room??? By that I mean that can talk?
<manuelcua> or write lol
<darkxst> manuelcua, just ask!
<manuelcua> I did, like three hours ago lol
<manuelcua> I realized that the Daily ISO and the Beta2 ISO of Ubuntu Gnome in QA Testing Page are the same. Is that correct?
<manuelcua> I've send my other question on a Testing matter to the mailing-list
<darkxst> probably the cron jobs havent been turned back on yet.
<manuelcua> Ok, got it
<darkxst> manuelcua, there should be a "try ubuntu" option in syslinux screen
<darkxst> but you have to press any key, when the first grey screen loads
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-28
<excalibr> Hello..
<excalibr> in /etc/lsb-release, what does your DISTRIB_ID string says? Ubuntu-GNOME or Ubuntu-Gnome?
<darkxst> excalibr, its actually just 'Ubuntu'
<excalibr> darkxst: what about other strings? anything that identifies the os as ubuntu-gnome?
<darkxst> nope, not in lsb-release atleast
<excalibr> not in /etc/os-release too?
<darkxst> excalibr, nothing there either
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> hey ricotz
<darkxst> ricotz, I gotta run now, will be back this time tomorrow night.
<ricotz> darkxst, alright, keep an eye on make check in gjs
<ricotz> darkxst, the mozjs24 works as expected, but the api changes are a pita without proper docs
<danyR_> hello. I want to run GNOME 3.10 on an Ubuntu 13.10 basis, with no traces of Unity. What's my best choice? Downloading a 13.10 Beta/Daily and then installing GNOME 3.10 using the PPA? Thanks
<smartboyhw> danyR_, yes. Downloading Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 Beta 2 + GNOME 3.10 with PPA.
<danyR_> smartboyhw: Thanks, here I go
<davidbrooke> I have been using ubuntu-gnome 13.10 since beta and I'm very happy with it! Much thanks and great work!
<roasted_> hi
<roasted_> just thinking out loud - is it pretty much impossible to derail ubuntu gnome from getting released at the same time as the other *buntu's? Reason I ask is staggering Ubuntu GNOME's release to be, say, 3 months later would introduce more time to get the latest Gnome into Ubuntu GNOME, so that way it's not... "brand new" but with yesterday's Gnome. Just a thought.
<SonikkuAmerica> roasted: I'd say it's about the Ubuntu core more than it is about the DEs associated with each flavor. Maybe we should bug the cave-people at GimpNet.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-29
<killajay> a quick question once the beta is done can it just be updated to the final version
<cedric_> Hi
<cedric_> any place to discuss gnome 3.10 bugs?
<darkxst> ricotz, I have patched most of the api changes in gjs, not quite working yet though
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, you mean to fix the test failures of current c++ transition based on mozjs17, or mozjs24 changes?
<ricotz> darkxst, could you rebase onto the latest master?
<darkxst> there were no  test failures here with c++ branch and mozjs17
<ricotz> darkxst, oh, make check doesnt work here with the current branch
<darkxst> what is failing?
<ricotz> Boxed is the first one
<ricotz> also Cairo and so on
<darkxst> your using jhbuild?
<ricotz> hmm, it might be a buildsys problem which isnt using the in-tree libs
<ricotz> no jhbuild here
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, all tests pass here under jhbuild
<ricotz> ok, i guess that is the problem
<darkxst> anyway I have gjs building against js24 but not much more just yet
<ricotz> alright
<ricotz> feel free to push and rebase ;)
<darkxst> its kind of broken right now
<P3> What version of GNOME does Ubuntu GNOME come with?
<P3> 3.10 released several days ago and our repositories with regular Ubuntu only has 3.6.
<smartboyhw> P3: Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 will come with GNOME 3.8. GNOME 3.10 is available through a PPA.
<P3> Ah.
<P3> So once that happens, how would I update GNOME from 3.8 to 3.10?
<P3> I get the PPA part. Just a little ignorant on that.
<smartboyhw> P3, you can (if you are brave enough) now install Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 Beta 2, and read http://ubuntugnome.org/announcement-introducing-gnome3-next-ppa/
<P3> Alright then. Will take note.
<arpu> ricotz, darkxst i installed new ubuntu 13.10 beta all works find than i add  gnome3-next ppa -< software center cashes with The error was 'BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)' i think the problem is the new gtk+ version in the ppa i could fix this by editing/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/views/lobbyview.py and disable lineself.exhibit_banner.set_exhibits([FeaturedExhibit()])
<arpu> any idea how this could fixed in software-center?
<arpu> is this a known bug?
<darkxst> arpu, Bug 1163886
<ubot5> bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with WebKit 2.0+" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<arpu> hi darkxst yes i found this bug report its created on 2013-04-03  and nobody fixed this ?
<darkxst> yes, unfortunately hard to get anyone to look at it while its only on the ppa
<arpu> maybe in clude an fixed software-center in the ppa as fix ?
<Ponch0> Hey guys, i added the dev sources, updated, I'm on gnome-shell 3.9.92, How do I get to 3.10?
<Ponch0> originally I was on 3.83?
<Ponch0> I'm having lots of issues here, but so far, it seems 310 is pretty stable.
<Ponch0> from what i've read that is
<Ponch0> Holy mother of god the sound is IMPROVED
<arpu> darkxst,  same problem with newer sofware-center ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies?field.series_filter=saucy
<arpu> :/
<Ponch0> arpu, I've given up on software center.  I use Deepin? software center
<Ponch0> I see 3.9.92 is 3.10 heh
<Ponch0> But it's boootiful
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-22
<l3on> darkxst, as promised, http://debomatic-amd64.debian.net/distribution#trusty/libgweather/3.10.2-0ubuntu2/buildlog
<l3on> do you have a trusty installation to test it ?
<darkxst> l3on, you havent tested it?
<darkxst> l3on, also it needs to land in utopic first
<darkxst> so file a bug with a 3.12 package with cherry picked patch and 3.10 package with backported patch
<l3on> darkxst, i don't have trusty.. I should virtualize it .. for utopic, patch is in version 3.12, so maybe utopic needs a "new release import"
<l3on> s/3.12/3.14/
<darkxst> l3on, there is a patch in 3.12 tree, but was committed after last relases
<darkxst> its way to late to update to 3.14 now
<darkxst> l3on, and since you don't like debdiff, you can use the packaging branch at ~ubuntu-desktop
<l3on> ok, got it. there's already a bug reporting the issue, maybe we can work on it: bug 1370464
<ubot5> bug 1370464 in libgweather (Ubuntu) "yr.no changed the api version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370464
<darkxst> l3on, yep, so cherrypick https://git.gnome.org/browse/libgweather/commit/?h=gnome-3-12&id=89de9f95660f2fcdaf8ffc4ebe3c7c192d42f464
<darkxst> attach a debdiff or bzr branch to that bug
<l3on> darkxst, ok.
<LinDol> hi all
<lindol> hi all
<darkxst> lindol, hi
<lindol> thank you :)
<lindol> ah, where do i read release schedule for ubuntu gnome 14.10?
<l3on> darkxst, it seems libgweather is blocked by this error libgweather_3.12.2-1_amd64.build:cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/': No such file or directory
<l3on> and it seems a known problem by laney: https://people.debian.org/~laney/gi-ma/grep.txt
<l3on> so, I can't rebuild it for utopic
<gab90> cattivissimo me 2
<darkxst> l3on, typeplibs are now installed to multiarch folders I believe
<darkxst> l3on, you probably just need to change to 'usr/lib/*/girepository-1.0/' in the gir install file
<darkxst>  ^ but this is only in debian not utopic yet
<l3on> darkxst, ok, I'll fix them tomorrow
<darkxst> you were building on debian?
<l3on> I tried on experimental and got that error .. I thought even utopic was affected.
<darkxst> l3on, ok, its probably best to use sbuild-launchpad-chroot to test builds for utopic archive
<darkxst> l3on, http://ubuntu.5.x6.nabble.com/Introducing-sbuild-launchpad-chroot-td5044625.html
<darkxst> probably not packaged in debian, but should work there
<l3on> nice !
<l3on> ok, got it. I will try it tomorrow..
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-23
<NotEspy> Gnome 3.14.0 came out.. today, right?
<fancyfetus> hey guys
<fancyfetus> when I was first setting up linux, I asked the #ubuntu guys if there was benefit to installing ubuntu gnome instead as I was planning to exclusively use gnome.
<fancyfetus> They argued with me that ubuntu gnome wasn't a thing at all and that it was JUST ubuntu + gnome
<fancyfetus> now that I know otherwise, I'm looking at switching to ubuntu-gnome
<fancyfetus> I do have a couple of questions, however.
<fancyfetus> Is there a way for me to "snapshot" my current set up on an external harddrive
<fancyfetus> and restore that setup if I mess everything up?
<mgedmin> you're talking about backups
<fancyfetus> mgedmin, just in case I fail in installing ubuntu-gnome
<mgedmin> backups are always a good idea -- your hard disk might fail at any moment
<fancyfetus> yes sir! Thinking of using clonezilla to back it ALL up
<mgedmin> if you've already got an ubuntu install, I don't think there's much point in reinstalling ubuntu-gnome
<fancyfetus> you think so?
<mgedmin> you can migrate from one to the other by apt-get installing metapackages
<mgedmin> (it's what I did a few years back)
<mgedmin> otoh reinstalling is always a nice way to get rid of all the accumulated cruft
<mgedmin> (things like packages you've installed and then never used etc)
<mgedmin> I always reinstall when I buy a new hard disk
<fancyfetus> I'm on a pretty fresh install riht now
<fancyfetus> right*
<fancyfetus> and i'm very happy with my setup
<mgedmin> it's also an opportunity to test if your backups are complete :)
<fancyfetus> Mainly looking for a way to update to the latest version of gnome 3.12
<fancyfetus> can I just "do that"
<mgedmin> there's a ppa that contains gnome 3.12
<fancyfetus> Is there a "stable" ppa?
<fancyfetus> i've found a lot of gnome 3 ppas
<mgedmin> I've been running 14.04 + gnome3 ppa + gnome3-staging ppa for a while now
<mgedmin> without too many stability problems
<fancyfetus> cool!
<fancyfetus> gnome3-staging and gnome3 are the ppas I go with, then!
<mgedmin> every time I enable some gnome-shell extensions I end up regretting it (freezes etc)
<mgedmin> but when I disable them things go back to stable
<fancyfetus> I have a bunch installed
<fancyfetus> openweather and backslide
<fancyfetus> not as much as I thought
<fancyfetus> mgedmin, installing 3.12 now :D
<fancyfetus> Thanks for your help, I'll let you know how it goes
<l3on> darkxst, libgweather' branches are ready for review: bug 1370464 (trusty and utopic tested, everything works fine)
<ubot5> bug 1370464 in libgweather (Ubuntu) "yr.no changed the api version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370464
<fancyfetus> hey guys
<fancyfetus> mgedmin, I just installed 3.12
<fancyfetus> and I'm facing some problems
<fancyfetus> I don't have a settings app anymore
<fancyfetus> ctrl+shift+t does not open my terminal
<fancyfetus> Is there a way to fix these? If not, is there a way to revert back to 3.10?
<mgedmin> sure
<mgedmin> (1) what is 'a settings app'?
<fancyfetus> It's just the systems settings that comes with ubuntu
<mgedmin> ok, can you open gnome-control-center from a terminal?
<fancyfetus> no
<fancyfetus> should I install it?
<mgedmin> it should be pulled in by ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<mgedmin> do you have that installed?
<fancyfetus> nope
<mgedmin> install it
<mgedmin> as for (2), I believe ctrl-shift-t is no longer a hardcoded shortcut, but you can define a custom shortcut in the control center (once you've got it installed) and have it launch gnome-terminal
<fancyfetus> uh oh
<mgedmin> wait, actually no
<fancyfetus> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ubuntu-gnome-desktop : Depends: gnome-control-center but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<mgedmin> I don't have a custom shortcut
<mgedmin> and ctrl+shift+t works for me
<mgedmin> fancyfetus, can you pastebin the entire apt-get output?
<mgedmin> to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fancyfetus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409112/
<mgedmin> ok, I checked my sysadmin diary
<mgedmin> the packages in the gnome-staging ppa conflict with gnome-session-fallback
<mgedmin> you should be able to apt-get remove gnome-session-fallback and then apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<mgedmin> at least it worked for me
<mgedmin> I'd've warned you if I hadn't forgotten about this speedbump :/
<fancyfetus> haha, it's alright, no hard feelings
<fancyfetus> gnome-session-fallback is not installed.
<mgedmin> ain't it fun?
<mgedmin> here's my diary entry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409134/
<fancyfetus> the woes of the linux lyfe.
<mgedmin> there's a reason ubuntu gnome 14.04 comes with gnome 3.10, and the staging ppa is labeled "experimental" :(
<mgedmin> but don't worry, this is fixable
<mgedmin> try removing gnome-session-flashback
<fancyfetus> lmao
<fancyfetus> flashback was not installed either
<mgedmin> if that's not sufficient, remove unity-settings-daemon and unity-control-center
<mgedmin> the goal is to have ubuntu-gnome-desktop installed
<mgedmin> you may want to try aptitude install ubuntu-gnome-desktop -- it tries hard to resolve conflicts and offers you multiple solutions
<fancyfetus> uninstalling gnome control center now
<mgedmin> I don't like aptitude because sometimes the solutions are "hey let's remove some very important packages, you won't miss them"
<mgedmin> and sometimes the solutions are so complicated I don't understand them :)
<mgedmin> anyway don't remove any important-sounding packages before asking here
<mgedmin> (some important-sounding packages aren't actually important)
<mgedmin> "uninstalling gnome control center now" confuses me -- you said you didn't have gnome-control-center installed
<mgedmin> did you mean "uninstalling unity-control-center"?
<fancyfetus> yes yes
<fancyfetus> my bad
<fancyfetus> unity control center
<mgedmin> ok
<fancyfetus> it auto installed gnome control center
<mgedmin> cool
<mgedmin> perhaps you noticed: did it also upgrade gnome-settings-daemon?
<fancyfetus> yes
<mgedmin> because IIRC it's gnome-settings-daemon that handles ctrl+shift+t -> launch terminal; and this got removed at some point (for 3.8?) and then got added back due to popular outcry, or something like that
<fancyfetus> hmmm
<mgedmin> anyway it's likely that if you log out and log back in (to get the new versions of all the gnome components running) ctrl+shift+t should start working again
<fancyfetus> I had it in 3.10
<mgedmin> it's complicated and I don't remember the details -- I remember having to add a custom shortcut at some point, but I don't have it now
<fancyfetus> alright see you in a sec
<mgedmin> ubuntu might've patched it back
<mgedmin> the handling might've gotten moved from gnome-settings-daemon to some other piece
<fancyfetus_> worked like a charm!
<fancyfetus_> Thanks!
<fancyfetus_> and all of my extensions are still working
<mgedmin> awesome
<darkxst> ctl+alt+T does work in the ubuntu packages
<darkxst> both archive and -staging ppa should have the same patch
<darkxst> l3on, you need to make the merges against the ~ubuntu-desktop branches
<darkxst> utopic: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libgweather/ubuntu
<darkxst> not sure about trusty, maybe using the ubuntu branch is ok for that one
<l3on> darkxst, why not default lp:ubuntu/libgweather ?
<darkxst> l3on, in general you can check Vcs-Bzr tag in control file to find the packaging branch for merges
<darkxst> l3on, that is not the packaging branch
<l3on> Oh .. I see (maybe) because that lib is maintain in Ubuntu (and not merged from debian)
<darkxst> l3on, all packages maintained by ubuntu-desktop team use packaging branches on bzr
<darkxst> lp:ubuntu/libgweather is just autogenerated after an upload to the archive (i.e. its not possible to manually merge changes into that without breaking things)
<darkxst> some sponsors will merge it anyway, but most will tell you to make the merge against packaging branch
<darkxst> and I don't yet have upload rights for ubuntu-desktop, should probably get onto applying for that soon though.
<l3on> darkxst, bzr push lp:~l3on/libgweather/fix-1370464 is it right ?
<l3on> to propose lp-merge
<darkxst> l3on, you will need to rebase on the ~u-desktop branch first
<l3on> darkxst, already done
<darkxst> they don't have any any upstream files
<darkxst> ok, then just push
<darkxst> and choose the ~u-d branch when propose merge
<darkxst> also we are frozen this week, so might take a week or so for someone to upload it
<l3on> darkxst, https://code.launchpad.net/~l3on/libgweather/fix-1370464/+merge/235574
<fancyfetus_> darkxst, do you work on gnome?
<fancyfetus_> or ubuntu-gnome or something
<darkxst> l3on, looks mostly fine, but normally cherry-picked patches would be name with git_ prefix
<darkxst> something like git_update_yr.no_API.patch would be fine
<l3on> ok, fixing.
<l3on> darkxst, done
<darkxst> l3on, without actually testing, that looks fine to me
<l3on> I tested both utopic and trusty with gnome-weather and it works again.
<LinDol> hi all
<monae> i used this sudo pm suspend command
<monae> the computer went to sleep but after that when i pressed the power button i was not able to come back to ubuntu ,it is showing black screen
<keseve> @sgo11
<meetingology> keseve: Error: "sgo11" is not a valid command.
<fancyfetus> hey guys, I'm running gnome 3.12 on ubuntu 14.04
<fancyfetus> Where can I find the gnome software center?
<fancyfetus> I don't think I have it installed.
<Mrnumber3isme> Hello room
<Mrnumber3isme> After installing, I get error Warning! /dev/disk/by-uuidXXXXX does not exist! then I get dropped into busybox. I've edited fstab, I've added nomodeset to boot params. I've tried installing multiple versions. always the same issue. any thoughts?
<Mrnumber3isme> Bueller? ... Bueller?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-24
<fleetfox> What is going to happen with wayland/mir?
<Noskcaj> fleetfox, We'll eventually use wayland, not fully sure when (will be by next lts unless something breaks)
<fleetfox> ok, great
<mgedmin> yay
<darkxst> fleetfox, we will continue to use X as default, for quite some time yet I imagine
<darkxst> next cycle we should have experimental wayland support
<l3on> why gnome-shell is not getting updates like other packages in gnome3-staging/utopic ?
<megaloden> Hello all
<megaloden> Is Gnome 3.14 available on Ubuntu 14.04? More specifically Linuxmint 17?
<Vault108> quick question how wan i upgrade to gnome 3.14?
<hashem> I don't know if there's a 3.14 PPA, but Ubuntu only has 3.12 packaged: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/gnome-shell
<ricotz> meetingology, only for 14.10
<meetingology> ricotz: Error: "only" is not a valid command.
<ricotz> heh
<MichaelTunnell> not sure if it matters or not to anyone but Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 Beta would not boot into VirtualBox it would just crash into a black screen. However, Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 Daily did boot just fine
<MichaelTunnell> nevermind...once I installed it to the vmdisk it will not boot their with daily
<MichaelTunnell> so virtualbox support is broken
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-25
<sivapras> Hi .Can I install 3.14 in 14.04 or do we need 14.10 for that
<sivapras> Hi everyone
<sivapras> I am trying Utopic in VBox. It is not starting X. So every time I'm having to login in to a tty terminal and then startx
<sivapras> can anyone help me with this issue
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> did you install ubuntu-gnome 14.04.1 ?
<LinDol> in virtual box
<sivapras> I installed 14.10 daily image
<LinDol> ah,.. sorry, i installed 14.04.1 in Vbox,
<mgedmin> sivapras, is the 'gdm' package installed?  what about 'ubuntu-gnome-desktop'?
<sivapras> mgedmin: how to check if 'gdm' is installed ?
<sivapras> ok gdm --version gave me 3.10.0.1
<sivapras> so I assume that gdm is installed
<mgedmin> that's a reasonable assumption
<sivapras> When I start the vm its not taking me to the login screen, so I have to use a tty to login and then startx
<mgedmin> next thing to try: if you log in to a tty and 'sudo start gdm', does it come up?
<sivapras> ok let me try that
<sivapras> sudo start gdm is taking me to the login screen, Im starting to think its not issue with gdm
<mgedmin> so gdm doesn't started, hm
<mgedmin> anything pertinent in /var/log/boot.log?
<mgedmin> how about /var/log/upstart/gdm.log?
<sivapras> didn't they start using systemd with 14.10 ?
<sivapras> does ubuntu still use upstartd in 14.10 ?
<sivapras> seems like there is no /var/log/boot.log
<mgedmin> check with pstree or something?
<sivapras> cat is complaining Nor file or directory
<mgedmin> I have to go now; I haven't tried utopic yet myself -- not enough disk space for VMs :(
<sivapras> ok thanks anyway :-)
<sivapras> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1359439
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1359439 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "[ 7.287663] systemd-logind[1057]: Failed to start unit user@126.service: Unknown unit: user@126.service" [Undecided,Triaged]
<sivapras> I think that is the issue ..
<cogneato> may be an irritating question: any info or time frame for gnome 3.14 in testing ppa?
<Noskcaj> cogneato, "soon"
<Noskcaj> We're currently trying to make sure everything is ok for release, and a lot of the gnome 3.14 effort is being done in debian first, as they freeze (with 3.14.1) in 2 weeks
<cogneato> ok. thanks!
<darkxst> cogneato, parts of 3.14 are in -staging, the rest will come soon enough
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-26
<ahodzic> is there any particular package where gnome keywords (i,e: alt+ctrl+l to lock the screen) are configured?
<mgedmin> you mean keyboard shortcuts?  uh, gnome-control-center lets you change most of them, I believe
<ahodzic> mgedmin, on Debian i.e, none of these shortcuts are configured
<ahodzic> mgedmin, so I just thought of pulling the package that does this from ubuntu - repackage it and use it on debian
<mgedmin> the defaults come from, uh, dconf schemas, I think
<fooctrl> it's definitely dconf, but do you by any chance in which package are these shortcuts defined?
<mgedmin> ... looking for it
<mgedmin> gsettings list-recursively | grep tells me the key is org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys screensaver
<mgedmin> /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys.gschema.xml says
<mgedmin> default is <Super>l
<mgedmin> this file comes from the gnome-settings-daemon-schemas package
<mgedmin> there may also be overrides added by distributions
<fooctrl> yea you're right
<fooctrl> super + l does do the trick for locking
<fooctrl> let me take a look a this, thanks!
<darkxst> we override a few settings in ubuntu but otherwise they should be the same as debian
<fooctrl> yea, it's all the same except couple of them
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should i add https://git.gnome.org/browse/gjs/commit/?id=ee502e291dfc538f467a156fec6774557026287b to gjs?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-27
<darkxst> Noskcaj, is it causing crashes?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, None reported, but we've got limited testers
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I'm not sure how critical is, things like that tend to cause test failures (which isn't happend), however it wouldnt hurt to include, given it doesn't look like there will be a 3.14 gjs release
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll make a branch
<darkxst> Noskcaj, meld can probably by synced
<darkxst> apparently I dont have upload rights for that, no idea why not!
<Noskcaj> gnome-sudoku's new depend qqwing is in debian/NEW now. Could probably be copied to PPA
<Noskcaj> s/mentors/new
<Noskcaj> F*** s/unstable/mentors
<darkxst> Noskcaj, copied
<bradgillap> Hi, Does anyone have any idea's why my left click stops shortly after login on 14.04? I have already tried messing with window focus and removing nvidia drivers and the xorg conf.  If I open firefox or chrome right away I can still use the keyboard to navigate the program but I can't click on anything else outside of it.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-28
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I could probably give you upload access to the gnome3 PPA's, but you have to promise to test things before uploading ;)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that would probably help your case for ubuntu gnome packageset (which I still need to comment on ;) )
<darkxst> and you should probably also apply for desktop-extra, since that has most of the non-seeded gnome stuff
<horrid> hi all, I just installed ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 and, frankly, I'm horrified, sorry about that. Now I'd like to omit a complete (re)install, is it a good idea to do something like apt-get purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop && apt-get install xubuntu-desktop in order to migrate to xubuntu 14.04.1?
<horrid> or is this doomed to fail?
<darkxst> horrid, it will work, but you probably won't git rid of all gnome deps
<darkxst> and it would be safer to install xubuntu-desktop first, then remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<horrid> I wouldn't mind some left over dependencies, as long as I can assume to be left with a working xfce ... and jeah, sure, as you suggested, install then purge obviously is a better idea ;)
<darkxst> horrid, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^
<horrid> ah, and the purge, in case I still want to do it, then would be apt-get purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop^?
<horrid> holy f'''ing sh*t guys, what in all what's holy is this tracker-store thing doing??
<horrid> it is devastating absolutely everything
<horrid> it's swapping like all hell, like, gigabytewise, grinding the complete system to a painful total halt
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-21
<FluteyVal> mew
<_3by8> Hey, just wondering if you guys had any clue how difficult it is to actually download Ubuntu GNOME.
<darkxst> _3by8, its easy http://ubuntugnome.org/download/
<_3by8> Pretty sure I'm having doubts about reality and whether this is in fact it because I can't believe a normal person would say that finding a stupid ISO is "easy".
<darkxst> _3by8 its clearly documented on our website, surely normal people read those!
<_3by8> darkxst: you clearly have no idea what you're talking about.
<_3by8> It takes you to at least 2 other pages before you can download it.
<_3by8> darkxst: I've got a challenge for you: try to figure out how to download a different flavor of Ubuntu from the Ubuntu website.
<_3by8> And why would you put the link to download it in plain text at the very bottom of the post? Put some effort into it.
<darkxst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME/Non-LTS
<darkxst> what are you talking about plain text links?
<darkxst> if you see issues then you should raise them on the mailing list btw
<_3by8> I'm telling you, the design "team" made some very poor choices and by "team" I mean that one contributor who does a little bit of everything. C++, Java...WORDPRESS.
<darkxst> btw I am not involved with the documentation team
<_3by8> Who are you involved with?
<darkxst> development
<_3by8> CIA/FBI?
<_3by8> Figures.
<_3by8> Dark figures.
<_3by8> Heh...
<_3by8> Don't even make me start some Onyx the Fortuitousesque rant.
<_3by8> I don't know.
<_3by8> Maybe you guys should just like... actually try sometimes... I don't know.
<_3by8> So you develop software in your free time? Do you do it for a living also?
<darkxst> all contributors to Ubuntu GNOME are volunteers, that do it in their free time
<darkxst> and 'ranting' won't get you anywhere
<_3by8> Boring and the website sucks.
<_3by8> Fix it.
<Jamie_1> hey i was trying to purge java from my computer since somehow the install didnt go right, so i followed what a friend said would work (big mistake) and now i cant get any of the jdk working at all... i have added manually, and from installer.. i have 6 all the way up to 9 and none of them are working, anyone know how i can fix this?
<Jamie_1> most of my developer tools wont work without it
<salay> does ubuntu gnome include the amazon lens software?
<darkxst> no
<salay> that's great news. thanks for the quick reply.
<octoquad> morning all
<octoquad> darkxst, not sure if you missed it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1497563/+attachment/4468673/+files/PlymouthDebug.txt
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 927636 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1497563 plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in script_obj_deref_direct()" [High,Triaged]
<darkxst> octoquad, was that with the graphical splash?
<darkxst> guess it is
<darkxst> as suspected the events keep firing after the animation is pull down (well it seems that way, some functions are missing ply_trace messages ;(
<darkxst> octoquad, can you attach that log to the main bug
<mgedmin> and this is what my wifi icon looks like this morning: http://i.imgur.com/SmP8lIS.png
<darkxst> mgedmin, nothing should have changed overnight!
<mgedmin> I'm on vivid anyway; I think it's a long standing but infrequent buglet
<darkxst> ricotz, guess you saw my email? spidermonkey switched to ld.gold, and that is busted until gcc-5.3 lands most likely
<ricotz> darkxst, thanks, I am hoping doko wll upload a new snapshot soon then
<darkxst> ricotz, just force bfd in the mean time
<ricotz> darkxst, the problem doesnt hit critical things for me so far
<darkxst> ricotz, webkitgtk also
<ricotz> mozjs38 is not needed by anything yet
<ricotz> and webkitgtk needs cairo-gl for a ppa upload
<darkxst> nope and I won't have gjs port done anytime soon by the looks of it
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, FYI I've noticed that the Kubuntu, Ubuntu MATE and Ubuntu GNOME iso images are all 400MB larger than compared to 15.10 Beta 1.
<flexiondotorg> Latex and a heap of additional fonts is the common new packages.
<flexiondotorg> I'm just investigating what the root cause is.
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, fuck
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, did you check the germinate outputs?
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, Yes
<flexiondotorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript/9.16~dfsg~0-0ubuntu3
<flexiondotorg> texlive-base is being pulled in.
<darkxst> no, look here http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-gnome.wily/
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, Yes, I've look there :-)
<darkxst> whats pulling it in then?
<flexiondotorg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-gnome.wily/extra
<flexiondotorg> ghostscript was pulling in cjk stuff.
<lindol> hi all :)
<flexiondotorg> New ghostscript fixes the issue.
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, so its sorted then?
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, I've requested a rebuild to check.
<flexiondotorg> Will report back later.
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, ok, keep me posted, I am way overdue for sleep
<flexiondotorg> Will do.
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, looks like Canonical are sending me to the -desktop team  sprint btw ;)
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, :-D Excellent!
<darkxst> hi Inoki
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, After an ISO respin Ubuntu MATE is the correct size again.
<Inoki> Hi there darkxst
<Inoki> Was away, left the computer running
<Inoki> This https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1443456 is a nasty one.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1443456 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Vivid) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in fbBltOne()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Inoki> Completely prevents me from using Vivid on my laptop.
<Inoki> Have a Q I hope someone can asnwer: I occasionally get disconnected from my Google account showing me a propmt to log in. The first attempt always fails, the second works. Could this be somehow connected to me uninstalling Empathy?
<arthur-dent> What is the command to reset one's password?
<arthur-dent> Hello?
<arthur-dent> I think I have logged in now...
<hans__> i want to file a bug, what is the right place?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-22
<jgnome> any sign of beta 2 Wiley?
<jgnome> any sign of beta 2 Wiley?
<jgnome> any sign of Wiley beta #2?
<jgnome> any sign of Wiley beta #2?
<Inoki> jgnome: when it's going to be ready it will be announced.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-23
<darkxst> ricotz, last bits of 3.18 core are incoming ;)
<mgedmin> 3.18 in wiley?  am I living in a dream?
<darkxst> mgedmin, ppa
<mgedmin> awesome
<darkxst> mgedmin, atleast -shell, g-s-d/g-c-c will be up soon
<darkxst> apps should follow in the next few days
<darkxst> Noskcaj, do you have any time for 3.18 apps?
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, are you looking at goa?
<darkxst> ricotz, not yet, you can ;)
<darkxst> merging the langpack stuff into g-c-c now
<ricotz> I see ;) -- an update isn't suppose to be strictly needed for gvfs though
<darkxst> the google drive support?
<darkxst> Inoki, did you file the UIFe for wallpapers?
<ricotz> darkxst, yes
<Inoki> darkxst: I passed that request to the team, I haven't done it before and don't know the procedure. I asked Alfredo now if it has been done.
<darkxst> Inoki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#UserInterfaceFreeze_Exceptions
<Inoki> Ok, so basically what we need to change are just the wallpapers, from the ones with the logo to the ones without. Alfredo also said he can shrink the image sizes in favour of greater dimensions to cover more screen resolutions.
<ricotz> Inoki, hi, are there note about how this logo was chosen?
<ricotz> *notes
<Inoki> Hi rico, not notes really, we discussed it in our private channel on Telegram (more efficient than mailing lists for graphical work).
<ricotz> Inoki, I see, no offence, but I am not very happy with it
<ricotz> darkxst, so much for not test building gvfs ;)
<Inoki> ricotz: some like it, some don't, the same case with every logo everywhere. There was a time to say your opinions, now is really not the time for major changes sorry.
<Inoki> We may of course improve/change in the near future, but as busy as everyone was this is all we got.
<ricotz> Inoki, don't worry
<Inoki> darkxst aldomann_ is here
<aldomann_> hi
<aldomann_> lol, why is that my name?
<Inoki> What client do you use?
<aldomann_> polari
<darkxst> ricotz, it was discussed on the lists, there were trademark issues using the gnome foor by itself
<Inoki> Thought so. Even if you disconnect you're still here. Pidgin disconnects you completely.
<darkxst> foot
<Inoki> Polari doesn't
<Inoki> Clearly, using the Gnome foot as a standalone creates a lot of confusion. It is practically Gnome itself, not ubuntu gnome.
<aldomann> changed it :)
<Inoki> Goodie
<aldomann> ah, it is because the name is registered
<aldomann> by me (probably)
<Inoki> So darkxst, about that UI exception, it states there "give a rationale why the benefits of it are worth breaking existing documentation and translations." - with that wallpaper changed we aren't breaking anything.
<aldomann> and needs a pasword
<Inoki> There's no need for documentation or translation changes.
<aldomann> true that
<darkxst> Inoki, yes that is what you say in the UI exception!
<Inoki> :D
<Inoki> darkxst: we didn't do that yet, because Alfredo will do his compression magic now, then we will.
<aldomann> pngquant magic, to be more precise
<Inoki> ricotz: not sure did you get the chance to read the background behind it https://www.behance.net/gallery/25233455/Ubuntu-GNOME
<Inoki> background story*
<ricotz> Inoki, haven't read it, but yeah, the reason doing this is obvious
<aldomann> darkxst: what's the limit in MB for the wallpapers? (both wall and lock)
<darkxst> aldomann, no hard limit
<darkxst> just not too big
<aldomann> I was wondering, the wall is so simple that JPG might be a good format for them
<aldomann> I mean, 100% quality in JPG is smaller than compressed PNG
<darkxst> how much smaller?
<Inoki> Just zoom in and see after you compress them. Sometimes quality goes down visibly even at 100%.
<mgedmin> isn't pngquant also lossy (unlike, say, pngcrunch)?
<aldomann> yeah, true
<aldomann> if we go for lossy, I'd go for JPG
<aldomann> jpg at 95% of quality represents a 30% size of the original PNG
<aldomann> whilst pngquant is 90-80%
<Inoki> Sounds good to me, the jpeg format
<aldomann> all right
<aldomann> Inoki:  sending you the files via Telegram
<Inoki> Got them aldomann
<Inoki> I'll have a look at it today in a bit darkxst, then I'll let you know so you can have a look if I did everything correctly.
<darkxst> Inoki, email me, I'll be off to bed soonish
<aldomann> does anyone know if Polari supports automatic password identification?
<aldomann> I mean, having to log-in each time via /msg NickServ is less than ideal
<darkxst> ricotz, g-c-c pushed, I'm out for the night
<darkxst> hmm you gdk-pixbuf upload broke my gnome-desktop3 build?
<ricotz> darkxst, just the ppa was inconsistent for a moment
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> :)
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<darkxst> LinDol, Hi and bye
 * darkxst sleeps
<LinDol> darkxst, have a good night ;)
<Inoki> What's the kernel Wily will be using?
<ricotz> Inoki, 4.2.x
<Inoki> Ouch, that's far too high for the drivers I need, but good for others :3
<Inoki> I use proprietary Radeon drivers compatible w/ up to 3.19
<ricotz> Inoki, the fglrx driver shipped with ubuntu supports it
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:15.201-0ubuntu1
<Inoki> Am back ricotz for a while. Good to know all I'll need to do is change from FOSS to fglrx via GUI in Wily :3
<Inoki> I have problematic HW you know.
<pietrek> Hi i have problem with ubuntu gnome shell. Sometimes when I switch window or press super key, the windows or workspaces overlap to each other. I have ubuntu 14.04.
<darkxst> Inoki, what happened to the justification?
<darkxst> in the UIFe?
<krispy> hi all, new to irc so forgive the newbness plz :)
<krispy> anyone here?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-24
<amjjawad> Good morning, darkxst :) is there any chance the current images will have a re-spin?
<darkxst> amjjawad, there was a respin today I believe
<darkxst> though now I see your emails, so you already know that!
<octoquad> morning
<octoquad> darkxst, can I mark that plymouth initramfs bug report as invalid? I am unable to reproduce on my end. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/+bug/1494201
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1494201 in Ubuntu GNOME "update initramfs when installing plymouth theme" [High,In progress]
<Inoki> darkxst you here?
<amjjawad> darkxst, yes, that's the beauty of being on IRC when it's the milestone release day hehe
<amjjawad> hello octoquad and Inoki ;)
<Inoki> Hi Ali, replying to your mail.
<amjjawad> Hi Inoki, which email? guess I'll wait then :D
<octoquad> hi amjjawad how are you?
<amjjawad> hi octoquad, not very good but not too bad either .. how about you?
<octoquad> yeah i'm ok thanks. :)
<amjjawad> that's good to know, octoquad
<amjjawad> it seems that only very few of us are testing and using the ISO tracker :(
<amjjawad> you, me, Lance and someone else not sure who
<amjjawad> I fail to understand what's so hard about ISO tracker that people avoid it? :/
<octoquad> hmm, it was a bit confusing when first starting, but I think over time it gets easier.
<amjjawad> indeed but still sad that only very few are using it ..
<amjjawad> the problem is, we can't tell who is testing and who is not unless using the ISO Tracker. Well, I know bugs report is kind of a way to know but it won't give you accurate data at all.
<amjjawad> For example, there might be 10 people testing and none of them find any bug.
<octoquad> might be related to free time people don't have when testing is required, I think reminders a 2 weeks before hand, if possible might get people prepared if they are interested in testing.
<amjjawad> How would we know that? without using the ISO tracker? I don't think we can.
<octoquad> yes, that makes sense as well.
<amjjawad> octoquad, that's useless if you ask me. Beta 2 images are ready only 48horus before it's released
<octoquad> sure, but we have a good idea when they will arrive.
<amjjawad> unless you mean only a reminder, that's something else. In fact, the best way ever is to keep sending this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<amjjawad> I always check this link
<octoquad> Yes, a friendly reminder, maybe a week before looking at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<octoquad> just throwing ideas out there :)
<amjjawad> you're right
<amjjawad> I was fighting with: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1462688
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1462688 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Wily) "ubi-timezone failed exit code 1 error when installing UbuntuStudio Wily-15.10 32bit version" [Critical,In progress]
<amjjawad> I left some notes
<octoquad> amjjawad, interesting, I didn't hit that bug with three installs today.
<amjjawad> some people still can't produce it so I understand where you're coming from
<amjjawad> Inoki, that's why I hate written communications :D
<Inoki> If it was possible otherwise...
<amjjawad> always and I mean always people will get you wrong, no matter how hard you try ;)
<amjjawad> Yes, it is possible but YOU ALL disagreed.
<Inoki> About?
<amjjawad> I have asked you all to do Google hangout just like what Ubuntu tea does
<amjjawad> team*
<amjjawad> but then again, you guys refused :)
<amjjawad> I am not going to reply that email
<Inoki> It's not that I disagreed, I cannot because of borked hardwared.
<amjjawad> I am going to write here
<Inoki> hardware
<amjjawad> You misunderstood me big time!
<Inoki> I only replied to what I read.
<Inoki> It was stated there directly, plain and clear.
<amjjawad> I was NOT accusing you, I was actually AGREEING with your approach. By not asking the public for their opinion and ONLY ask those who are decision makers ;)
<Inoki> That's the reasonable approach to take.
<amjjawad> you misunderstood what I wrote ;)
<amjjawad> and I was AGREEING with it :)
<amjjawad> not the way you understood it
<Inoki> Perhaps, a bit, but then again I couldn't help it. I am quite a sensitivite one and things like these I often, even unwillingly, take personally.
<amjjawad> I know
<amjjawad> can I be honest?
<Inoki> You have to
<Inoki> Even if it's bad
<amjjawad> you're the most sensitive member within our family and I know I need to think twice and be very careful with you!
<amjjawad> I can handle it, no problem but I am just trying to say that I know that fact about you :D
<Inoki> I often speak my mind, and sometimes it doesn't sound nice. But then again the world isn't nice either.
<amjjawad> If you can't find nice people, be one
<amjjawad> the world is nice, it's we who are making it worse
<amjjawad> by we, I mean the entire human race
<Inoki> True that. Change yourself and the world might change too.
<amjjawad> Yep
<amjjawad> So, don't take it personally ;)
<Inoki> Roger that
<amjjawad> I have nothing against anyone
<amjjawad> Everyone knows me within Ubuntu
<amjjawad> I hate no one
<amjjawad> Ops, I lied. I hate Microsoft :D
<amjjawad> haha
<Inoki> Scumbags :D
<amjjawad> + Apple :D
<amjjawad> hahah
<Inoki> How's progress with the teams btw?
<amjjawad> Ah, that one
<amjjawad> something is not going the way I want
<Inoki> I've been meaning to ask about the marketing + design merge, but haven't heard/read anything.
<Inoki> And again about meetings - I cannot attend audio/video, my microphone works only under Windows.
<amjjawad> darkxst, is focusing on the names of the sub-teams while I focus on the function of each
<amjjawad> Inoki, use Windows and I won't tell anyone :D
<amjjawad> Ah, to be honest, I gave up :D Ubuntu GNOME is the only project I contributed to it and had only 2-3 meetings for 3 years :D
<amjjawad> haha
<Inoki> My gf still uses Windows and I can't convince here despite the fact she loves Gnome, but she can't have Adobe, she can't have games she plays on it...
<Inoki> I am moving away from everything, I even got an Ubuntu Phone.
<amjjawad> I understand and when I started StartUbuntu project, I learned and understood that GNU/Linux is not for everyone ..
<amjjawad> Really? YAY :D
<amjjawad> not sure when that will be available here in down under
<Inoki> Aquaris E5 HD, but it's not so good.
<amjjawad> Oh :(
<Inoki> I mean design yes, HD yes, but it freezes a lot, hangs, not many apps, those that are are buggy.
<Inoki> But it has crystal clear sound on the phone.
<amjjawad> I think they need more time until things start to be better
<amjjawad> by the way Inoki :D hehe .. if you just waited and read my other reply, you would have understood what I was talking about :P heheh
<amjjawad> but never mind, cased solved :D
<Inoki> What I dislike about Ubuntu is they release prematurely, which is not a wise strategy. People can be disappointed just as me. I wait for the next OTA and if it won't bring necessary improvements I'm afraid I'll have to revert back to Android for the time being.
<Inoki> Yeah, noticed that after I wrote the email...
<Inoki> bummer
<amjjawad> hahaha
<amjjawad> no worries ;)
<amjjawad> I'd appreciate if you send another email saying that case solved after chatting with me on IRC :D
<Inoki> I will reply to the other one.
<amjjawad> no problem
<amjjawad> octoquad, all is good here :D how was your testing?
<amjjawad> I won't mark them as ready yet. I'll do that before going to bed. It's 19:33 here
<octoquad> no problems on my end.
<octoquad> Don't have time for the i386 tests unfortunately. I hope someone can assist with those today *holds thumbs*
<octoquad> Hi Inoki, apologies for not greeting earlier
<amjjawad> octoquad, refresh ;)
<Inoki> Hey octoquad, no worries, how's it going?
<amjjawad> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/346/builds/102954/testcases
<octoquad> beautiful!
<amjjawad> :D
<Inoki> octoquad glad to hear that :3
<octoquad> I downloaded the ISO
<octoquad> that's as far as I got haha
<Inoki> xD
<amjjawad> that's the beauty of Virtual Machines :d
<amjjawad> :D
<amjjawad> Haha
<amjjawad> still you helped us :D thanks for testing amd64 :D
<octoquad> no problem
<amjjawad> guys, did you see the youtube for GNOME 3.18? :D
<Inoki> Yeah, about that testing... I am yet to get my machine back. ricotz told me yesterday good news, that the latest AMD Catalyst will be a part of the fglrx bundle in Ubuntu, so I will get to use Wily after all :3
<Inoki> I fell in love with 3.18
<amjjawad> I loved that YouTube video :D WOW
<amjjawad> Inoki, how many machines (real) you have?
<Inoki> Absolutely amazing work done there
<Inoki> I'm on my gf's old machine now, running Vivid
<Inoki> Smooth n' slick
<Inoki> 3 laptops 1 tablet 2 phones
<amjjawad> If we could just include that with 15.10 .. it would be super
<Inoki> One of my proposals as part of the merged marketing + design team would be to try and attract more developers to the cause.
<amjjawad> I'd love that
<Inoki> I know the easiest part would be to offer money, wish I had so much >.>
<amjjawad> haha
<amjjawad> if we had money, none of us would be here :P
<octoquad> I haven't seen it. Please share the link
<amjjawad> octoquad, one second
<Inoki> If I had money, I would back this project, fund developers. I know, sounds like kid dreams, but I know I would do it.
<amjjawad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu0VSKvfNEI
<amjjawad> Inoki, I'd do the same without thinking twice
<amjjawad> I've been helping FOSS world for 5 years now without getting one single $
<Inoki> I was on Unity from long but privacy concerns drove me away from that desktop. It was also considerable slower on older machines. GNOME, on the other hand, runs like butter
<amjjawad> among all the projects I contributed to, by far, Ubuntu GNOME is the best
<amjjawad> funny that I hated GNOME 3 and Unity so I moved to Lubuntu. 2 years with Lubuntu then I joined Ubuntu GNOME. Since then, I didn't switched nor even thought about it .. I don't want to leave Ubuntu GNOME
<octoquad> yay
<octoquad> looks good!
<amjjawad> :D
<octoquad> Inoki, that was my reason to move as well.
<Inoki> The way I see it, I do this for 2 reasons, 1) I love the project, 2) it helps me grow personally and as an artist. Many choose to do what they do solely for the money, designers included. I believe I have met some pretty f*cking generous and amazing people who donated a lot of their spare time to make the world a better place and I felt like giving back.
<amjjawad> Linux has changed my personal life
<amjjawad> I was totally different person 5 years ago
<amjjawad> I would have never wasted 1 single second over any volunteer job
<amjjawad> it's 180 degree the opposite after I started using Linux
<amjjawad> Sometimes, I was working nearly 24/7 :D
<amjjawad> that's how my health became bad
<amjjawad> Now, the only thing that making my life hard within Ubuntu GNOME is the community version 2.0
<Inoki> Yeah, about that, ever considered losing some weight on projects you carry? From my POV you're involved in far too much for one man, young man.
<amjjawad> 34 years :P
<Inoki> Still, young man
<Inoki> 31 here, soon 32
<amjjawad> I dropped StartUbuntu
<amjjawad> helping my own project ToriOS once a week and sometimes, once every 2 weeks
<octoquad> Funny I was thinking the same thing earlier Inoki
<amjjawad> I am focusing on my real life more
<Inoki> octoquad there's certainly something about it
<amjjawad> that's why I am less active
<Inoki> Balance Ali, it's all about Zen :D active, but with less projects
<octoquad> amjjawad, I am one to preach here, but I think we all need to try and achieve some balance in our life
<amjjawad> Yes but I had to reduce everything before it's too late as my real life was at risk
<amjjawad> I'm interested to go with the merge
<amjjawad> I believe it might solve some unsolved issues
<Inoki> Personally, I would never take more than I know I could bear. That's why I focus solely on the design part and nothing else. Ok, I do volunteer translations for Smart Launcher and Mozilla even in the past, but only when I really know I have some spare time and the projects I chose dont' require my constant attention.
<Inoki> The merge definitely should.
<Inoki> If you feel like it's too much amjjawad, consider meditating. I know how it sounds, but far from what it seems, it actually really helps and it takes about 10 minutes a day.
<amjjawad> wait, if you want to focus on the design only, then weren't you who suggested to step in for marketing?
<Inoki> Design + Marketing. Those are merged by definition.
<Inoki> You can't do marketing without some design.
<amjjawad> Inoki, are you ready for writing news, updates, etc?
<Inoki> Of course. Did I mention I worked as an online journalist before?
<amjjawad> Can't remember that at the moment
<amjjawad> then all set
<octoquad> amjjawad, Inoki: http://www.newsweek.com/2015/08/14/meditation-and-being-quiet-359641.html
<amjjawad> I just need to do some paper work and confuse our boss that the name doesn't matter :D
<octoquad> And use the pomodoro technique :)
<Inoki> These tasks aren't stressful, writing a news item from time to time and when there's really somethign worth mentioning it's not like we're running an outlet that has to publish every single day.
<octoquad> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-pomodoro
<amjjawad> I'll check that link octoquad
<amjjawad> speaking of stress, aren't you guys at design/marketing willing to do something for the cover picture? :D
<Inoki> http://www.thedailyzen.org/ - my source (not the only one of course) of inspiration
<Inoki> The guy who runs the site has some amazing, insightful articles.
<Inoki> the link doesn't work for me octoquad, it says I reached my daily limit.
<amjjawad> Inoki, how long it takes usually to do a cover picture? for Ubuntu GNOME?
<Inoki> Like everything, that depends. Any design work should be on topic, so you clearly communicate something. There are some, like wallpapers, which are often just doodles imo where you just play with gradients and effects and blend it all together and have no idea what you do and it turns out to be nice.
<Inoki> A simple poster shouldn't take long though.
<Inoki> I need to know what it should be about, what do you want to communicate through it.
<amjjawad> Originally, I wanted 2 kind of cover pictures
<amjjawad> one to work as a reminder before a milestone is released so people start to help us
<amjjawad> and one is general just telling what page that is
<amjjawad> for me, I use the cover picture as a way to advertise a message
<amjjawad> my artwork skills are less than basic and so limited :'(
<Inoki> Do you have an example of how those milestone posters look? Has anyone done anything like that before?
<amjjawad> If I just could do some artwork, I'd be in much different position
<amjjawad> Inoki, Alfredo did a general one: help to test Ubuntu GNOME - I'll show you
<Inoki> About that personal project of yours, did you manage in the end? Sorry to tell you, but stuff like that really requires time. Basically what design is about is to say everything without saying a word, that's why it's so difficult, although it seems so easy.
<amjjawad> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuGNOME/photos/a.376216522491602.1073741827.363823107064277/672341469545771/?type=3&permPage=1
<Inoki> Ok, that's nice, but we can change that so we have something more fresh.
<Inoki> Fore the milestone perhaps something like an infographic with a timeline.
<Inoki> A simple nice time line example https://dribbble.com/shots/600575-Timeline/attachments/48122
<Inoki> Stuff like this can easily be adapted to fit a banner.
<Inoki> It's not exactly tech related, but serves as good inspiration. I picked it randomly from what I saw first.
<amjjawad> if you could do a timeline (horizontal) that shows the milestones and when they're suppose to release, that would be super perfect
<amjjawad> it's 2-in-1 banner :D
<Inoki> Nothing that cannot be done.
<amjjawad> instead of doing 2, we could do 1 that shows everything we really need to show
<amjjawad> :D
<amjjawad> YAY
<Inoki> Now tell me where it will be displayed. Social media? Facebook, Twitter, Google+, what else?
<amjjawad> Fb, T and G+
<Inoki> Plus I need the info that should be on it. Exact text details, or if there is a direct source to use, link it
<amjjawad> I'm afraid you need to start from scratch as all the files with Alfredo and I need something really different
<amjjawad> Well, since we're on Beta 2 stage now, we need to show Beta 2, RC and the final release of 15.10
<Inoki> Oh, so only for this cycle
<amjjawad> For future releases, we need to show it all: A1, A2, B1, B2
<amjjawad> at least, only for this one for now
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<amjjawad> for the next cycle, we can do something else
<amjjawad> the next cycle is 16.04 which is LTS
<Inoki> Now I'll focus only on this, the next cycle can wait :D
<amjjawad> Inoki, indeed :D haha
<amjjawad> You already know the size of each site, right? because the cover for fb, tw and G+ is different from each other
<amjjawad> fb=831x315 .. tw=1500x500 and not sure about G+
<Inoki> All of them always need larger images. Facebook especially handles images very badly.
<amjjawad> tell me about it .. that's why I call it failbook :D
<Inoki> We all call it different, I call it Fakebook :3
<amjjawad> haha
<amjjawad> Nice name :D
<Inoki> That's what it mostly is. Everyone wants to be your friend... on the internet only.
<Inoki> Ok, I'm gonna do some homework before my gf arrives and then I'll start looking into that banner.
<Inoki> Later ya'll
<octoquad> Cheers Inoki
<octoquad> amjjawad, I'm out for the rest of the day. Public holiday today :)
<octoquad> amjjawad, keep well
<amjjawad> Take care Inoki
<amjjawad> I was awake, didn't say cyc to octoquad
<amjjawad> away*
<darkxst> Inoki, am now
<Inoki> back for a bit, have a nice day octo and Tim, Ali, it'd be nice if you guys had Telegram for instance. I know I know, but Telegram is different in it being secure, private, free and most of all, you can reach any of us any time by leaving a message and we respond when we can. On IRC people can often miss a lot by not being here. It's good for group chat.
<Inoki> And you can reach people on the go when you need.
<Inoki> If you reconsider, drop us a mail and we can even add you to our group so you see how we work if you're curious.
<Inoki> And back to the kitchen I go again...
<darkxst> Inoki, I don't know what your spat was about over on email, but really don't take it personally
<darkxst> Inoki, UIFe approved, will upload as soon as the final beta ISO's are out the door
<amjjawad> darkxst, we solve it :D Inoki got the wrong message and the next email explained everything so it's all solved :D hehe
<amjjawad> Inoki, how can I join that Telegram of yours?
<darkxst> and you won't find me on telegram, if you want asynchronous comms, email me
<amjjawad> yes, we know that Mr. Email only :P hehe
<amjjawad> Inoki, I guess by username, right?
<darkxst> amjjawad, I'm connected to IRC 24/7 also
<amjjawad> darkxst, yes, that too haha
<amjjawad> emails are the best of all. No need to scroll down a lot
<amjjawad> but for a quick chat, etc .. such applications are good too
<darkxst> IRC works for that also!
<amjjawad> how can you jump to the line that you were tagged at?
<Inoki> back, well,
<Inoki> Telegram works with Phone numbers, but once registered, you can search for people by nicknames
<amjjawad> Yep, I know that but how to find you now?
<Inoki> It's cross platform. FYI Fedora started including it in their repos
<amjjawad> really? nice
<Inoki> Yup
<Inoki> When you search for contacts, just type in Inoki
<Inoki> It has a very nice, easy to use, portable client for Linux
<Inoki> http://fedoramagazine.org/telegram-in-fedora/
<amjjawad> darkxst, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1481798
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1481798 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "package:modemmanager:1.4.10-1:subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 100" [Critical,Triaged]
<amjjawad> Inoki, I'll check now
<darkxst> amjjawad, no
<amjjawad> as per Lance and the bug report, upgrading from vivid to wily is failing
<darkxst> and I need to be packing, not arguing about whether irc or telgram is better, off to the mountains tomorrow
<amjjawad> Never mind that chat ;)
<amjjawad> how's the weather over there?!
<amjjawad> it's back to be cold here
<darkxst> amjjawad, that is partly why I am headed to mountains ;)
<amjjawad> darkxst, I'll send you to the south pole one day :P
<darkxst> amjjawad, don't worry I'll be back in the french alps soon enough
<amjjawad> don't like cold weather nor very hot one
<amjjawad> I think the images are good to go but I won't mark them as ready yet ... I'll do that before going to bed
<LinDol> hi all
<amjjawad> Hello LinDol
<LinDol> amjjawad, Hi. :) How are you?
<amjjawad> darkxst, do you use IRC on a smart phone?
<amjjawad> Thanks for asking LinDol :) not too bad, not too good. You?
<LinDol> I am pretty tired haha :)
<LinDol> Thank you.
<darkxst> amjjawad, sometimes when I am away
<amjjawad> Oh, sorry about that LinDol
<amjjawad> darkxst, but it's much better on a keyboard, right? :D
<LinDol> amjjawad, haha that is OK :)
<darkxst> amjjawad, everything is better on a keyboard
<amjjawad> darkxst, Indeed
<darkxst> thats why a drag a laptop around with me most of the time
<Inoki> That's why you could use Telegram darkxst on your phone! :3
<darkxst> Inoki, is telegram going to write code for me? I don't think so
<Inoki> Neither does IRC :D
<amjjawad> hahaha
<darkxst> and IRC has nothing to do with me dragging a laptop everywhere I go!
<Inoki> Anyways, it's up to you. Ali is there with us, you feel like you need to reach us, you can, even on the go.
<darkxst> but really,  I should pack, then service car in the morning, and off to the mountains
<Inoki> Don't forget your keys, your wallet, don't forget to eat! :D
<amjjawad> enjoy darkxst ;)
<darkxst> Inoki has a Mum Complex ;)
<Inoki> xD
<amjjawad> I'll be AFK
<amjjawad> Cya everyone
<darkxst> amjjawad, just deal with infinity, and images!
<darkxst> hang in #ubuntu-release
<Inoki> btw darkxst, everyone said it's ok in the UIFE
<Inoki> So what now. You just upload them right?
<darkxst> YES, i said that a while back
<Inoki> OK! :D
<darkxst> I'll upload as soon as final beta is done
<amjjawad> darkxst, this is what I've been doing for 2 days now!
<darkxst> amjjawad, I'll be away for a few days
<amjjawad> No problem, just enjoy it darkxst ;)
<amjjawad> when you come back, Ubuntu GNOME will move to another DE and we will change the name and logo :P :P :P
<darkxst> or I don't come back then ;)
<amjjawad> darkxst, who's the 2nd in charge for bugs/codes?
<amjjawad> or nothing is needed?
<darkxst> amjjawad, bruce for bugs, Jackson for pacjaging
<amjjawad> I hope nothing is needed
<amjjawad> after all, Beta 2 will be out in 12 hours or less
<darkxst> nothing can be fixed now unless super critical
<amjjawad> nothing can be done anyway
<amjjawad> indeed
<amjjawad> and from the testing results, all is good
<amjjawad> will the wallpaper and the lock screen be changed or that's after beta2?
<darkxst> after
<darkxst> I'll upload Monday
<amjjawad> did you see the logo when it's visible on both the wallpaper and lock screen even when there is a window on the top?
<amjjawad> I noticed when I was browsing the default applications, the logo seemed 'above' the list of applications
<darkxst> yes it was crap, but should have tested before uploading
<amjjawad> same on the lock screen
<darkxst> I assumed artwork team had tested, but appparently not
<amjjawad> :(
<amjjawad> is there a bug report for that?
<amjjawad> I guess we need to include that on the notes
<darkxst> there is a UIFe bug somewhere
<amjjawad> Ah, that one
<darkxst> acked by release team
<amjjawad> can't remember where did I see it .. will have a look around ..
<darkxst> so all good to go, but not going to waste a respin on it
<amjjawad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1498929
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498929 in Ubuntu Translations "[Ubuntu GNOME] UIFe for Wily: change of default wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> yup that one
<amjjawad> no re-spin is needed
<amjjawad> UIFe stands for what?
<darkxst> and no packing had happened yet ;(
<darkxst> User interface Freeze Exception
<amjjawad> I see
<amjjawad> should I mention the issue in details on that bug?
<darkxst> no its all approved
<amjjawad> it seems a different one from what I was describing
<darkxst> no its the same
<amjjawad> I mean it does not say the logo has problems and it appears on the top of the screen
<darkxst> we remove the logo
<darkxst> it can't appear anywhere
<darkxst> all good
 * darkxst goes, be back monday, maybe
<amjjawad> I thought we need to explain why but no worries
<amjjawad> haha
<amjjawad> enjoy
<amjjawad> take care and send me some pics
<darkxst> will do, txt me if anything urgent, but otherwise I will mostly be staying out of things
<gergo> hi everyone
<amjjawad> darkxst, no worries
<gergo> i have some trouble installing ubuntu gnome on my pc
<gergo> it stuck at creating ext4 file system
<amjjawad> gergo, which version?
<gergo> 14.10
<gergo> i dont have hw issues
<gergo> and the console prints
<amjjawad> gergo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<amjjawad> 14.10 is dead.
<amjjawad> You should not use it :)
<gergo> i know, but i cant use newer release because of compatibility issues
<mgedmin> 14.04 is still supported
<gergo> oh
<mgedmin> (it's a long-term support release)
<gergo> well
<gergo> i didnt know that
<mgedmin> that's what IRC is for: learning new stuff :)
<gergo> i thought 14.10 is newer
<gergo> thx
<mgedmin> 14.10 is newer, yes
<gergo> but anyway, it should not get stuck at this phase of installation
<mgedmin> ubuntu has two kinds of releases: regular ones (every 6 months, supported for 9 months) and LTS releases (every 2 years, supported for 3 years on the desktop, 5 on the server)
<mgedmin> yeah, getting stuck in mkfs sounds fishy
<gergo> it prints ACPI Error: No installed handler for fixed event - PM_Timer, disabling(20140424/ev ... event-286)
<gergo> and ubuntu 15 with unity installs without trouble
<gergo> well i try 14.04 with some black magic, and enchantations, maybe it will help :)
<gergo> thx anyway
<mgedmin> this is weird: ubuntu-gnome and stock ubuntu should have the same hardware support
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-25
<LinDol_phone> um.. sorry.
<LinDol_phone> where could i read release schedule?
<LinDol_phone> for Ww. because i want to check deadline for translation. the package that i translated has not been reviewed and confirmed from reviewer. t.t
<LinDol_phone> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<LinDol_phone> i have found here ~.~
<eliasps> Hey everyone. Anyone has some time to help me with packaging for the gnome3-staging ppa?
<shaula> is there a way to edit the settings of gnome flashback metacity's the "window list" applet? I don't want the open programs at other desktops to flash at the bottom when something happens with them
<balloon-fu-sen> Hello. Does the Ubuntu GNOME developer look at here?
<balloon-fu-sen> Or is there the user who can wear contact lenses to developers?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-26
<iiious> will ubuntu-gnome 15.10 release with gnome 3.18?
<Inoki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/1499929 pasting this here for future reference
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1499929 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Laptop turns off while it shouldn't" [Undecided,New]
<eliasps> Hey, anyone can help me with configuring sbuild?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-27
<eliasps> Hey everyone, I need some help with packaging for Ubuntu GNOME, since I'm a beginner at this. Anyone has the time to walk me through?
<Inoki> Hey to anyone alive here.
<felixis> hello
<felixis> inoki
<eliasps> darkxst are you here? The build was successful! Now i run debdiff <old_package>.dsc <new-0ubuntu1>.dsc right?
<eliasps> works great too! :D
<Inoki> Anyone here?
<eliasps> Inoki yean
<eliasps> yes*
<Inoki> Hey eliasps, maybe you can help. I'm dabbling a bit in code for a reconnect script for the VPN. Would you mind if I sent it to you so you can check if it's correct?
<eliasps> Sure, although I'm not sure if I can help or not. I'll try.
<Inoki> It's basic if else, but I've never done it before. I'm just assuming I did it correct.
<Inoki> I've sent the file via IRC, or should I somehow else?
<eliasps> It failed for some reason. Can you use ubuntu pastebin? or send an email at eliasps@ubuntu.com
<Inoki> I'll just use pastebin then, sec,
<Inoki> eliasps: http://pastebin.com/PS7tsmmP
<eliasps> I don't know about the essence of the script, but some pointers I could give you is use if, elif, else, fi instead of ifs only, and for the not operator to use "if ! [[...=...]] instead of using !=.
<eliasps> I don't know how to test this script in order to give you more specific guidance. Have you run it on your pc?
<Inoki> I've run the initial version that I "forked" it from and that one works. I'll send you the link,
<eliasps> Keep to that pastebin link to show it to other people more experienced.
<eliasps> Ok. Send
<Inoki> http://www.gabsoftware.com/tips/automatically-reconnect-to-your-vpn-on-linux/comment-page-1/#comment-56778
<Inoki> I modified it to be able to connect to another server if one fails, but I don't know if I did it right in that case.
<Inoki> And I can't really test it because all servers seem to be up atm.
<eliasps> use elif instead of the other ifs.
<eliasps> and If you fail on the not operator, use if ! [[ $VPNCON = "*NL2*" ]] instead of if [[ $VPNCON != "*NL2*" ]]
<eliasps> But you won't know for sure until you test it.
<Inoki> kk, thanks!
<eliasps> :)
<eliasps> Maybe you should ask on the #ubuntu-devel channels too, or the #ubuntu
<eliasps> Anyone who uploads packages on gnome3-staging ppa here?
<eliasps> Anyone who uploads packages on gnome3-staging ppa here? I need some help.
<eliasps> Guys, how do i send a package to gnome3-staging ppa for sponsorship/upload?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-26
<fooctrl> is there a way to disable evolution-alarm-notify, except manually killing it each time system is booted?
<fooctrl> I'd still like to use gnome-calendar, I just don't want to get notifications by it about my appointments, I use Thunderbrid for this
<msev--> do i need to turn of secure boot or is ubuntu-gnome clever enough to work with it?
<msev--> off*
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-27
<johnjohn101> what's the deal with the slack?  is that different than asking questions here?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-28
<mcmacduck> why is there so many bugs in 16 .04 ? :(
<jbicha> mcmacduck: any particular bugs?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-29
<MahatmaAndi> Hi there... is there anyone who can help me?
<MahatmaAndi> i used ubuntu gnome 14.04.3 and it was good. stable.
<MahatmaAndi> couple weeks ago i upgraded to 16.04.1 and it just crashes and freezes randomly since
<MahatmaAndi> is there anything i can do to fix that?
<MahatmaAndi> its just disappointing and there is no fun to work with that system anymore
<MahatmaAndi> am i the only one who have these issues?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-30
<ouned> if i install ubuntu-gnome 16.10 nightly now, will it automatically the stable version after its release?
<jbicha> ouned: yes
<ouned> cool, thanks :)
<darkxst> jbicha, hey, how is everything going?
<jbicha> darkxst: winter fun over?
<darkxst> no, lifts are closed, but I am still working up here
<darkxst> and its dumping snow again
<darkxst> first weekend off all winter ;) should atleast have some time now to do GNOME stuff again
<jbicha> oh you got faster internet this weekend?
<darkxst> lol if you call 3Mbps fast
<msev--> https://imgur.com/dV3cHmC
<msev--> Ubuntu gnome boot problem
<mgedmin> 8 is ENOEXEC Exec format error
<darkxst> msev--, Ubuntu boot problem, we share the same kernel
<mgedmin> "runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c"
<mgedmin> did you self-compile this kernel?
<msev--> How do i fix this
<jbicha> darkxst: :( the Ubuntu isos grew a bit this cycle
<darkxst> jbicha, I noticed, 1.4GB took a long time to download
<mgedmin> msev--: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair is perhaps worth a try
<darkxst> jbicha, I'm in the office full time now, so should be able to download stuff there
<darkxst>  going forward
<jbicha> our iso is still smaller than Ubuntu (Unity)'s and they still intend to add Unity8 at the last minute to their iso
<jbicha> did you see my mention in the release notes that we might end up shipping Qt again (maybe for 17.04)?
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/Beta2/UbuntuGNOME
<msev--> i will try to run fix boot
<mgedmin> google also suggets that binfmt-464c problem may be trying to boot a 32-bit kernel with a 64-bit userspace
<msev--> Weird i think i installed the 64biy variant
<mgedmin> did it boot before?
<mgedmin> when did your troubles start?
<darkxst> jbicha, the whole qt thing was more about accessibility than themes
<darkxst> but really wtf? someone ported Adwaita to QT?
<jbicha> Fedora ships it by default
<jbicha> so I guess it doesn't matter that Ubuntu GNOME shipped Qt since Fedora (GNOME) does too now
<darkxst> yeh ok, size doesnt matter too much!
<darkxst> says me who has been stuck on shit internet all winter
<msev--> Mgedmjn no it didnt boot before
<msev--> Cool i did the boot repair and now it does
<mgedmin> are you saying the ubuntu installer left you with a non-booting system?
<msev--> Yes
<msev--> Ubuntu gnome 16.04
<mgedmin> very strange
<msev--> I had to boot with a usb key and run there the boot repair
<msev--> Now it seems to work
<darkxst> jbicha, copped a kernel panick after install of yak daily
<darkxst> but was ok on reboot
<jbicha> I don't know anything about kernel/boot issues
<darkxst> jbicha, I assume it happened on reboot after install but didnt really pay attention
<gebruiker> how much memory is requried to run GNOME?
<msev--> if i'm using a bouncer how do i set up the password for it in polari?
<jbicha> msev--: do you mean just identify to NickServ?
<msev--> no
<jbicha> Polari is a fairly minimal irc client so I'm guessing it doesn't actually do that
<jbicha> you can try asking in #polari on irc.gnome.org though
<msev--> i'm doing that just now :)
<jbicha> ricotz: it looks like the LO updates have been accepted into yakkety now
<ricotz> jbicha, oh, thanks for the info
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-01
<LinDol> hi all :)
<darkxst> jbicha, gnome initial setup shows up on upgrades also
<jbicha> darkxst: yes, it shows up unless ~/.config/gnome-initial-setup-done exists
<darkxst> jbicha, yes I realise that, just seems wrong
<darkxst> like we should stamp that file on upgrades, not sure how though?
<jbicha> many other distros don't have this problem because they began shipping initial setup years ago
<darkxst> yeh because they don't have the overlap with ubiquity
<jbicha> I don't think it really overlaps with ubiquity
<jbicha> sure for a single-user computer, maybe we don't need to ask about keyboard and language
<darkxst> perhaps we just copy the stamp from the getting started guide (which I assume is no longer used now g-i-s is used)
<jbicha> but privacy and online accounts isn't in the Ubuntu GNOME installer
<darkxst> true, its reallly just the language bit
 * darkxst yaketty yaking on my laptop now ;) 
<jbicha> you can patch the autostart file like that if you want
<darkxst> have a massive 16GB of data to use this month :)
<darkxst> hmm, no I would just copy the stamp in the maintscripts
<jbicha> on the other hand, people complain that Ubuntu and GNOME don't change very much so having something new even if it's not necessary might be good
<darkxst>   lol, people will complain always no matter what we do ;)
<robik> Hello. Is the the place to ask for help with (probably) GNOME ubuntu related issues?
<jbicha> robik: yes but a lot more people use askubuntu.com so you may get better help there
<robik> jbicha, okay, thanks :)
<msev--> Emmm anyone of you guys using kdeconnect with gnome?
<ouned> i cant login into chromium or gnomes online accounts (google) it always says "service unavaiable try again later"
<ouned> this is with ubuntu gnome 16.10 but works on the same machine with windows or ubuntu gnome 16.04
<jamie_1> let me give it a try... i ran into the same issue quite a while ago
<jamie_1> have no issues on 14.05
<jamie_1> *04
<jbicha> ouned: I can't tell from your description but some times I'm affected by https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=771547
<ubot5> Gnome bug 771547 in Mailer "Internal Google OAuth2 authentication fails with expired token" [Normal,Reopened]
<jbicha> rebooting is one workaround
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-02
<jbicha> darkxst: if you have a printer around, bug 1618290 is high priority
<ubot5> bug 1618290 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618290
<jbicha> I might have to find a printer this week because currently I can't reproduce the bug which makes it hard to fix :|
<Guest41711> Hai
<darkxst> jbicha, I will check at work. not sure that the printers are exposed over wifi though
<ouned> jbicha: rebooting doesnt work for me :(
 * darkxst trying to run g-c-c remotely on a system that does have a printer but meh its crashing with a different issue
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-27
<MCErroneous> Hi, "gnome-terminal --save-config /tmp/config" does not work out, it give shows error like:
<MCErroneous> Error handling options: Cannot use "--save-config" when starting the factory process
<MCErroneous> Hi, i am looking for a documentation for the gnome-terminal ... perferably a pdf-file...
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-30
<jbicha> darkxst: interesting LP: #1719322
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1719322 in gnome-contacts (Ubuntu) "Remove patch to remove headerbar" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719322
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh makes sense to remove those patches no Unity is deprecated.
<darkxst> gdm theme is fixed, ended up just setting it from default-settings pkg since didrocks appeared to intentially set priority below ubuntu theme
<jbicha> those particular patches aren't really needed on Unity except if you want the locally integrated menus feature to work
<jbicha> I'm going to check with seb or someone about eog & evince in case UIFE is an issue there
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-01
<jbicha> ricotz: hi, some Unity users on the forum were complaining that Unity in 17.10 wasn't recording new Recent Files
<jbicha> there's a merge proposal in progress to have unity-control-center recommend activity-log-manager
<jbicha> do you think unity-control-center should recommend zeitgeist-datahub too?
<jbicha> or maybe we should have unity-session recommend zeitgeist-datahub instead?
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, I guess if unity relies on the zeitgeist-datahub service making unity-session recommending it would be reasonable
<jbicha> ricotz: thanks, I'm looking at updating Debian's zeitgeist to 1.0 as a NMU. This look like a pretty easy patch to commit upstream: https://paste.debian.net/988608/
<ricotz> yeah, maybe
#ubuntu-gnome 2019-09-23
<erle-> I know it is obsolete
<erle-> but Epiphany and Evolution are not part of Ubuntu Desktop support and not updated
<erle-> Ubuntu supports Firefox and Thunderbird with updates
<erle-> current Evolution for example is 3.32.5 (and 3.34), but Ubuntu has 3.32.1-2
<erle-> sorry, 3.32.4
<erle-> (3.32.5 was Epiphany)
<jbicha> it's the same people in #ubuntu-desktop as here
<jbicha> just a lot more people there!
#ubuntu-gnome 2019-09-24
<erle-> jbicha, I understand, I also know that Unity is dead and therefore Ubuntu-Gnome obsolete
<erle-> but still no one is updating epiphany and evolution
<erle-> and the former Ubuntu-Gnome people could be interested in this
<erle-> While the Ubuntu-Desktop people will just say «we support Thunderbird»
<erle-> (which is fine)
#ubuntu-gnome 2019-09-25
<darkxst> erle-, both evolution and epiphany are kept in sync Debian (will be 3.34 for 19.10)
<jbicha> erle-: I recommend the Epiphany Snap or Flatpak if you want the latest version easier https://snapcraft.io/epiphany
